#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Open zenuw

## frank van gemert

Sommige Marokkaanse jongens botsen met de Nederlandse omgeving. Ze vallen homo's lastig op straat en maken homoseksuele leerkrachten het lesgeven onmogelijk. Antisemitisme komt aan het licht bij ongepaste commentaren tijdens dodenherdenking. Daarnaast beledigen en beschimpen deze jongens Joden, die in bepaalde wijken niet meer herkenbaar over straat durven gaan. Andere gebeurtenissen. Poppen met namen van agenten worden in brand gestoken en Sinterklaas wordt bekogeld en lastig gevallen, wederom Marokkaanse jongens die het doen.

Bij iets langer nadenken over deze voorvallen rijzen er vragen. Vanzelfsprekende tegenstellingen zijn er niet. Immers, in de Arabische wereld wordt de mannenliefde, bijvoorbeeld door een schrijver als Abu Nuwas, al veel langer en kleurrijker bezongen dan in ons koude kikkerlandje gebeurt. De vorige eeuw gingen kunstenaars en schrijvers juist naar Marokko omdat de mannenliefde daar vrijer werd beleefd dan bijvoorbeeld in Nederland. Wat het antisemitisme betreft ligt het evenmin voor de hand dat opvattingen van Nederlanders en Marokkanen botsen. In Marokko hebben door de diaspora veel Joden een veilig heenkomen gevonden. Ook in Nederland, zeker in een stad als Amsterdam, hebben zich vrij veel Joden gevestigd. In beide landen gebeurde dat in goede harmonie. 
Als op het antisemitisme verder wordt ingezoomd, blijkt het nog raadselachtiger te worden. Twee zaken, de Jodenvervolging in de Tweede Wereldoorlog en de huidige spanningen in Isral, worden momenteel in n adem genoemd. Het lijkt zodoende dat, wanneer je in het ene geval 'voor' Joden bent, je dat in het andere geval ook moet zijn. Dat is onzin! Iedereen hoort te weten dat de Shoa een zwarte en pijnlijke bladzijde uit de Nederlandse geschiedenis is. Daarnaast weet elke krantenlezer dat veel Nederlanders zeer kritisch zijn op het beleid van Sharon en dat zij veel sympathie hebben voor de moeilijke strijd van de Palestijnen. Een scheiding van kampen, Nederlanders versus Marokkanen, is niet evident.

De beide andere voorbeelden, de verbrande poppen en de belaagde Sint, lijken in eerste instantie te wijzen op maatschappelijk verzet. In het eerste geval is dat verzet tegen de sterke arm; de politie heeft het immers altijd op Marokkaanse jongens gemunt. Nader bezien blijkt dit niet te kloppen. Een jongen verklaarde namelijk dat hij de agent, wiens pop hij in brand stak, niet eens persoonlijk kende. Hij had enkel wat dingen gehoord over de man. Het was een lolletje. Ten aanzien van de Goedheiligman zou onvrede met ongelijke verdeling een motief kunnen zijn, want de Sint komt bij de meeste Marokkaanse gezinnen niet langs. De berichtgeving legt echter andere accenten als gewezen wordt op het plezier dat de jongens hebben om de Sint te ontheiligen. 

De gebeurtenissen rond de Sint en de verbrande poppen zijn van een wat andere, minder ernstige orde dan de homovijandigheid en het antisemitisme. Ze hebben echter n ding gemeenschappelijk: zij raken een gevoelige Nederlandse snaar. Dat blijkt onder andere uit het feit dat over alle vier op de voorpaginas van landelijke dagbladen verslag is gedaan. Gelet op dit effect, leggen we de vinger op de drijfveer van deze jongens: aandacht.
Voor ieder mens is het aangenaam om opgemerkt te worden, om te weten dat rekening met je wordt gehouden. Personen die niet weten hoe ze zich op positieve wijze moeten onderscheiden gaan ertoe over op een negatieve manier aandacht te trekken. Marokkaanse jongens botsen vaak met buurtbewoners. Zo claimen zij hun plaats in de openbare ruimte, maar de verveling wordt slechts voor even verdreven. Een heftiger reactie betekent een grotere beloning. 

Marokkaanse jongens lijken een statement te maken wanneer zij zich met specifieke acties tegendraads manifesteren. Zij doen juist dit omdat ze aanvoelen dat dit gevoelige kwesties zijn in de Nederlandse samenleving. Het trekt de aandacht, het maakt alert, de nekharen gaan overeind. Voor de jongens waar ik hier op doel, is een politiek thema een rookgordijn. Dwarsliggen gebeurt omwille van het effect en niet vanwege de boodschap. Zouden Marokkaanse jongens op oranje beschuiten spugen, dan staat daags erna in de krant dat zij de monarchie afwijzen. Naar mijn idee geeft het enkel aan dat zij opnieuw een open zenuw vonden en zich zelf weer in de schijnwerpers weten te zetten. 

frank van gemert

----------


## Waterval

> _Geplaatst door frank van gemert_ 
> *
> Marokkaanse jongens lijken een statement te maken wanneer zij zich met specifieke acties tegendraads manifesteren. Zij doen juist dit omdat ze aanvoelen dat dit gevoelige kwesties zijn in de Nederlandse samenleving. Het trekt de aandacht, het maakt alert, de nekharen gaan overeind. Voor de jongens waar ik hier op doel, is een politiek thema een rookgordijn. Dwarsliggen gebeurt omwille van het effect en niet vanwege de boodschap. Zouden Marokkaanse jongens op oranje beschuiten spugen, dan staat daags erna in de krant dat zij de monarchie afwijzen. Naar mijn idee geeft het enkel aan dat zij opnieuw een open zenuw vonden en zich zelf weer in de schijnwerpers weten te zetten. 
> 
> frank van gemert*


_Is het te verdedigen dat hun gedrag geen actie is, maar een REactie?_

----------


## Waterval

> _Geplaatst door Waterval_ 
> *Is het te verdedigen dat hun gedrag geen actie is, maar een REactie?*



_Voor het geval mensen me verkeerd gaan begrijpen, ik praat niets goed. Misschien heb ik het woord verdedigen verkeerd gebruikt hier. Ik bedoel te zeggen: zou hun gedrag geen reactie kunnen zijn..._

----------


## MO_NL

> _Geplaatst door frank van gemert_ 
> * In Marokko hebben door de diaspora veel Joden een veilig heenkomen gevonden. Ook in Nederland, zeker in een stad als Amsterdam, hebben zich vrij veel Joden gevestigd. In beide landen gebeurde dat in goede harmonie. 
> Als op het antisemitisme verder wordt ingezoomd, blijkt het nog raadselachtiger te worden. Twee zaken, de Jodenvervolging in de Tweede Wereldoorlog en de huidige spanningen in Isral, worden momenteel in n adem genoemd. Het lijkt zodoende dat, wanneer je in het ene geval 'voor' Joden bent, je dat in het andere geval ook moet zijn. Dat is onzin! Iedereen hoort te weten dat de Shoa een zwarte en pijnlijke bladzijde uit de Nederlandse geschiedenis is. Daarnaast weet elke krantenlezer dat veel Nederlanders zeer kritisch zijn op het beleid van Sharon en dat zij veel sympathie hebben voor de moeilijke strijd van de Palestijnen. Een scheiding van kampen, Nederlanders versus Marokkanen, is niet evident.
> 
> De beide andere voorbeelden, de verbrande poppen en de belaagde Sint, lijken in eerste instantie te wijzen op maatschappelijk verzet. In het eerste geval is dat verzet tegen de sterke arm; de politie heeft het immers altijd op Marokkaanse jongens gemunt. Nader bezien blijkt dit niet te kloppen. Een jongen verklaarde namelijk dat hij de agent, wiens pop hij in brand stak, niet eens persoonlijk kende. Hij had enkel wat dingen gehoord over de man. Het was een lolletje. Ten aanzien van de Goedheiligman zou onvrede met ongelijke verdeling een motief kunnen zijn, want de Sint komt bij de meeste Marokkaanse gezinnen niet langs. De berichtgeving legt echter andere accenten als gewezen wordt op het plezier dat de jongens hebben om de Sint te ontheiligen. 
> 
> De gebeurtenissen rond de Sint en de verbrande poppen zijn van een wat andere, minder ernstige orde dan de homovijandigheid en het antisemitisme. Ze hebben echter n ding gemeenschappelijk: zij raken een gevoelige Nederlandse snaar. Dat blijkt onder andere uit het feit dat over alle vier op de voorpaginas van landelijke dagbladen verslag is gedaan. Gelet op dit effect, leggen we de vinger op de drijfveer van deze jongens: aandacht.
> Voor ieder mens is het aangenaam om opgemerkt te worden, om te weten dat rekening met je wordt gehouden. Personen die niet weten hoe ze zich op positieve wijze moeten onderscheiden gaan ertoe over op een negatieve manier aandacht te trekken. Marokkaanse jongens botsen vaak met buurtbewoners. Zo claimen zij hun plaats in de openbare ruimte, maar de verveling wordt slechts voor even verdreven. Een heftiger reactie betekent een grotere beloning. 
> 
> ...


Wat ik in je verhaal mis, maar wat in de beeldvorming een cruciale rol speelt is de media. De manier waarop de (massa)media gebeurtenissen duidt heeft een enorme invloed op ons collectieve geheugen. Het zijn de journalisten die in hoge mate bepalen welke feiten ons bijblijven. Zij zijn het die geisoleerde feiten zo kunnen presenteren dat wij met z'n allen denken dat het om structurele en urgente problemen gaat.

Wie herinnert zich bijvoorbeeld noch dat er vorige week een aantal joodse graven zijn geschonden en beklad met hakenkruizen? Waarschijnlijk heel weinigen.

Op het moment echter dat er bij deze schendingen een of meerdere Marokkaanse-Nederlanders op heterdaad zouden worden betrapt verschuift het van pagina 4 naar de voorpagina. Van "nieuws in het kort" naar het openingsitem v/h 8 uur journaal. van "weer joodse graven beklad" naar "joodse begraafplaatsen veelvuldig doelwit van antisemitische Marokkaanse jeugd". 2Vandaag, B&W, Journaal, Netwerk, NOVA, Knevel op Zaterdag, etc. zouden er zonder uitzondering uitgebreid aandacht aan besteden.

Weken later zou een overijverige journalist achterhalen dat het "maar" om 3 incidenten waarbij Marokkaanse-Nederlanders betrokken zijn geweest, waarbij het in 2 v/d 3 gevallen ging om hinderlijk rondhangende jongeren ging die vooral de begraafplaats gebruikten als hangplek bij gebrek aan een geschikte ontmoetingsplek en dat de schendingen vooral bestonden uit "onschuldige"teksten als "Yassin was hier". 

Dit goede staaltje research zou echter niet de voorpagina's en de actualiteiten halen. Alleen op de binnenlandpagina v/d Trouw en op pagina 5 in de Metro was hier kort iets over te lezen. 

Bij diverse gelegenheden heb ik (en anderen) de media proberen te wijzen op hun verantwoordelijkheid. Maar steenvast gaven ze niet thuis of kwamen ze met een vaag antwoord in de trant van: "Dit soort dingen gebeuren en het is onze taak om hier over te berichten".

Aanstaande donderdag staat Maroc.NL voor de Raad van de Journalistiek om de klacht toe te lichten die Maroc.NL heeft ingediend tegen Vughts van het Parool die zich op dezelfde manier schuldig maakte aan halve waarheden en tendentieuze berichtgeving.

Dit alles is mijn inziens een aanvulling op het door u omschreven "tegendraadse manifestatie van MarokkaanseNederlanders.

Een ander punt is de door u gebizgde terminologie. U spreekt over Marokkaanse jongeren. Ik zou er voor willen pleiten om in het vervolg te spreken en te schrijven over Marokkaanse-Nederlanders. Op die wijze impliceert u dat deze jongeren onderdeel uitmaken van de Nederlandse samenleving. Marokkaanse jongeren wonen en leven in Marokko. In Nederland wonende, en in veel gevallen geboren jongeren van Marokkaanse origine zijn Nederlanders. 

Ik hoop dat zich kunt vinden in deze nuancering.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Mohamed El Aissati

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door frank van gemert_ 
> *Dat blijkt onder andere uit het feit dat over alle vier op de voorpaginas van landelijke dagbladen verslag is gedaan. Gelet op dit effect, leggen we de vinger op de drijfveer van deze jongens: aandacht.
> 
> Voor ieder mens is het aangenaam om opgemerkt te worden, om te weten dat rekening met je wordt gehouden. Personen die niet weten hoe ze zich op positieve wijze moeten onderscheiden gaan ertoe over op een negatieve manier aandacht te trekken. Marokkaanse jongens botsen vaak met buurtbewoners. Zo claimen zij hun plaats in de openbare ruimte, maar de verveling wordt slechts voor even verdreven. Een heftiger reactie betekent een grotere beloning. 
> 
> Marokkaanse jongens lijken een statement te maken wanneer zij zich met specifieke acties tegendraads manifesteren. Zij doen juist dit omdat ze aanvoelen dat dit gevoelige kwesties zijn in de Nederlandse samenleving. Het trekt de aandacht, het maakt alert, de nekharen gaan overeind. Voor de jongens waar ik hier op doel, is een politiek thema een rookgordijn. Dwarsliggen gebeurt omwille van het effect en niet vanwege de boodschap. Zouden Marokkaanse jongens op oranje beschuiten spugen, dan staat daags erna in de krant dat zij de monarchie afwijzen. Naar mijn idee geeft het enkel aan dat zij opnieuw een open zenuw vonden en zich zelf weer in de schijnwerpers weten te zetten. 
> 
> frank van gemert*


Oke,

Ik vertrouw die Frank Van Gemert niet. (bevestig meteen een voor hem bekende vooroordeel) 

Het is allemaal begonnen in 1998 waar Frankie promoveerde achter de rug om van Marokkanen. In principe heeft hij zich laten gebruiken om een taboe in criminologisch onderzoek te doorbreken. De oorzaken van de criminaliteit werden gezocht in de cultuur. Om pims woorden te gebruiken, een achterlijke cultuur.

anyhow lees hier een beknopte samenvatting van de conclusies van zijn onderzoek waar frank zelf (ongewild of niet) een belangrijke rol heeft gespeeld om de Marokkanen te stigmatiseren en de negatieve vooroordelen bevestigd zodat belanghebbenden vrije baan hadden om te kunnen motiveren dat ingrijpen in de Marokkaanse cultuur gerechtvaardigd was. Na 11 september is dat uitgebreid naar de Islamitische cultuur.

Zijn boek, IEDER VOOR ZICH wordt met onderstaand veelzeggende citaat aangeprijsd: *Met dit boek heeft een lang vergeten aspect van het onderzoek naar criminaliteit onder minderheden eindelijk de plaats gekregen die het verdient* 




> Inmiddels is de vraag niet langer, aldus Frank van Gemert in zijn proefschrift IEDER VOOR ZICH (1999), of bepaalde groepen crimineler zijn dan andere, maar waarom dat zo is. Hij wijst erop dat de immigratieproblemen van allochtone groepen hun criminele betrokkenheid niet kunnen verklaren. Hoewel de verschillende etnische minderheden vergelijkbare taal- en achterstands-problemen hebben, verschillen ze aanzienlijk in hun aandeel in de criminaliteit, in de mate van succes in het onderwijs en hun deelname aan de arbeidsmarkt.
> 
> De criminaliteit onder de Marokkanen plaatst Van Gemert in het perspectief van de Berbercultuur, die de achtergrond vormt van bijna alle in Nederland wonende Marokkanen. Volgens Van Gemert overheerst in deze cultuur een diep wantrouwen dat geworteld is in de geografische en historische omstandigheden van de Berbers die leefden in het onvruchtbare deel van het Rifgebergte, De extreme schaarste daar heeft geleid tot een zeer competitieve samenleving met veel onderlinge twisten. De huizen in de Rif staan verspreid en zijn buiten schootsafstand van elkaar gebouwd.
> 
> Bij de Berbers geldt IEDER VOOR ZICH. Eer en jaloezie kenmerken de verhoudingen en Marokkaanse jongens wordt in de opvoeding geleerd dat niemand te vertrouwen is. Overtredingen van de regels worden lichamelijk bestraft. Wat kan is bepalend, wat mag is minder herkenbaar en dus minder maatgevend. Zolang ze niet betrapt worden, voelen de jongens zich vrij om te doen waar ze zin in hebben. daar komt nog bij dat ze al vanaf jonge leeftijd het grootste deel van de dag zonder ouderlijk toezicht buitenshuis doorbrengen. Een dergelijke opvoeding leidt ertoe dat morele regels niet verinnerlijkt worden. Deze cultuur van wantrouwen en gebrekkige opvoeding blijft meestal ook in Nederland bestaan met als resultaat het missen van aansluiting, voortijdig schoolverlaten, werkloosheid en vrij veel criminaliteit.
> 
> Als criminaliteit onder Marokkanen en antilianen deels valt toe te schrijven aan de elementen in hun cultuur, zouden die criminogene elementen moeten worden opgegeven. Om die criminaliteit te verminderen moeten Marokkanen worden aangemoedigd hun cultuur in die opzichten bij te stellen. Al durft Frank Van Gemert het zelf niet met zoveel woorden te zeggen, uit zijn proefschrift kan alleen maar geconcludeerd worden dat de Berberse cultuur van wantrouwen en de Berberse opvoeding criminaliteit bevorderen.
> 
> Frank van Gemert: Het wantrouwen is heel belangrijk. Alles is daarvan doordrongen, het is de grondhouding van de Marokkaanse jongeren. Dat werkt verlammend. Men denkt: ik niet, maar jij ook niet. Dat is ook jaloezie. Daardoor heeft de gemeenschap een groot probleem om gezamenlijk iets te bereiken. En jongeren zeggen: als je je kunt verrijken ten koste van anderen, moet je dat niet laten.'
> ...


De kritiek van Frank Bovenkerk (vakgenoot van Frank van Gemert): Als hun cultuur verantwoordelijk is voor de slechte integratie en dat daardoor de criminaliteit stijgt, hoe zit het dan met hun ouders? Die waren het minst geintegreerd maar die komen vrijwel niet voor in contacten met de politie.

En nu komt ie met een verhaal dat de oorzaak gezocht moet worden in de drang naar aandacht. Mooi verhaal frankie !

Weet je wat ik altijd heb willen weten? Of Frank van Gemert voor/tijdens/na zijn dissertatie ook betrokken was bij deelonderzoeken van het criemrapport.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door MO_NL_ 
> *U spreekt over Marokkaanse jongeren. Ik zou er voor willen pleiten om in het vervolg te spreken en te schrijven over Marokkaanse-Nederlanders. Op die wijze impliceert u dat deze jongeren onderdeel uitmaken van de Nederlandse samenleving.*


Maar dan ontbreekt het woord jongeren! En dat weglaten geeft nog veel meer gedonder! Dat was net het hele punt rond Oudkerk. Hij bedoelde die aso-jongeren, waarop ineens de hele Marokkaanse gemeenschap zich aangevallen voelde! Moeten we daar naar terug?

Eigenlijk moet er staan: Nederlands-marokkaanse jongeren. Maar dat doet weer niemand, omdat de toevoeging Nederlands eigenlijk niemand veel zegt in dit verband. Ja..hier geboeren.. dus Nederlander, net als iedereen. Daar is wel wat bij op te merken, maar taalkundig det niemand dat. Ik vrees ook dat je het niet veranderd krijgt.

Maar bekijk het attachment van Jos Collignon nog maar een keer..

Nou lijkt het dus wel degelijk een probleem dat die jongeren zich niet als medeburger geaccepteerd voelen. Maar ligt dat mede aan het gebruik van die term? Zijn er niet massa's andere dingen die een veel grotere rol spelen?

En wat u zegt over de media klopt.. Maar is er dan helemaal geen verschil met bijv. autochtone jongeren? Dat geloof ik niet. Die trekken niet aan keppeltjes, schoppen niet met kransen, zwaaien niet met hakenkruisen e.a.
Frank van Gemert zit een heel eind in de goede richting, ook al spelen dezelfde mechanismen ook bij autochtone jeugd een rol.

Ik zou er graag eens een goed verhaal over zien van Marokkanen. ( ja, Marokkaanse Nederlanders, ik weet hoe pijnlijk het gevonden wordt, en zeker door ouderen, die daarbij helemaal gelijk hebben.)

Ik heb in mijn jeugd ook wel dingen gedaan, net omdat het gevoelig lag. Dat zocht je op. Het idee was: hoe fouter hoe beter, ook al ging ik niet erg ver. Maar die (paar?) Marokkaanse maken er echt een sport van. Daar moet toch iets zinnigs over te zeggen zijn? Combinatie van wat?

----------


## MO_NL

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Nou lijkt het dus wel degelijk een probleem dat die jongeren zich niet als medeburger geaccepteerd voelen. Maar ligt dat mede aan het gebruik van die term? Zijn er niet massa's andere dingen die een veel grotere rol spelen?
> *


Mijn punt is niet dat de gekozen terminologie hoofdoorzaak is voor iets. Het gaat mij er om dat je je impliciet aansluit bij de stigmatisering door in negatieve berichtgeving te kiezen voor de term Marokkaanse jongeren. De taal is een machtig wapen en zou als zodanig gebruikt moeten worden door de tegenstanders van de stigmatisering. 

Neem het Groot Dictee der Nederlandse taal, dat werd dit jaar gewonnen door een Nederlander van Surinaamse afkomst. Wat stond er echter in de kranten?




> DEN HAAG - Oscar Fernald uit Rotterdam is de winnaar van Het Groot Dictee der Nederlandse Taal. Hij maakte 7 fouten. Fernald is de eerste Nederlandse winnaar sinds 1999. Meestal winnen Vlamingen. 
> 
> bron: _Trouw 16-12-2003_


In de berichtgeving over de winnaar is niets te lezen over de afkomst of etniciteit van de winnaar. Blijkbaar is het woord allochtoon gereserveerd voor slecht-nieuws berichten. Sterker nog, voor deze gelegenheid wordt de winnaar in de armen gesloten als eerste Nederlandse winnaar sinds 1999!

MVG

Mohamed El Aissati

----------


## T.A.F.K.A.Z

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> [B]Oke,
> 
> Ik vertrouw die Frank Van Gemert niet. (bevestig meteen een voor hem bekende vooroordeel) 
> 
> Het is allemaal begonnen in 1998 waar Frankie promoveerde achter de rug om van Marokkanen. In principe heeft hij zich laten gebruiken om een taboe in criminologisch onderzoek te doorbreken. De oorzaken van de criminaliteit werden gezocht in de cultuur. Om pims woorden te gebruiken, een achterlijke cultuur.
> 
> anyhow lees hier een beknopte samenvatting van de conclusies van zijn onderzoek waar frank zelf (ongewild of niet) een belangrijke rol heeft gespeeld om de Marokkanen te stigmatiseren en de negatieve vooroordelen bevestigd zodat belanghebbenden vrije baan hadden om te kunnen motiveren dat ingrijpen in de Marokkaanse cultuur gerechtvaardigd was. Na 11 september is dat uitgebreid naar de Islamitische cultuur.
> 
> ...


Je kritiek slaat werkelijk nergens op. Nergens maak je met feiten duidelijk dat de bevinden van de heer Gemert (waarom je hem zo misprijzend Frankie moet noemen is mij niet duidelijk) niet deugen. Doe dat maar eerst voordat je hem zo aanvalt.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door T.A.F.K.A.Z_ 
> *Je kritiek slaat werkelijk nergens op. Nergens maak je met feiten duidelijk dat de bevinden van de heer Gemert (waarom je hem zo misprijzend Frankie moet noemen is mij niet duidelijk) niet deugen. Doe dat maar eerst voordat je hem zo aanvalt.*


Dat heb ik al gedaan, gewoon beter lezen in plaats van meteen de onderdanige houding aan te nemen voor een naam geschreven zonder hoofdletters.

----------


## Tomas

Dit vind ik wel een sterke:




> Het is allemaal begonnen in 1998 waar Frankie promoveerde achter de rug om van Marokkanen.


Maar dat komt wel erg veel voor in nl, hoor...

----------


## T.A.F.K.A.Z

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Dat heb ik al gedaan, gewoon beter lezen in plaats van meteen de onderdanige houding aan te nemen voor een naam geschreven zonder hoofdletters.*


Dat doe je helemaal niet. Jij schaart hem maar gewoon onder Pim Fortuyn en c.s. en laat nergens met feiten blijken dat het gedrag van Marokkaanse jongeren helemaal niet met hun cultuur te maken heeft. Iin plaats daarvan ga je weer verontwaardigd zitten doen omdat die meneer iets onaardigs heeft geschreven over de Berbercultuur. Dat over Frank van Gemert de onderzoeker. Over zijn column; ik ben het absoluut met hem eens dat het gedrag van die jongens pure provocatie is en absoluut niet door een duidelijk afgebakende ideologie wordt gedreven. Ik vind hun gedrag even onbegrijpelijk als de aandacht die ze daarmee genereren.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door T.A.F.K.A.Z_ 
> *Dat doe je helemaal niet. Jij schaart hem maar gewoon onder Pim Fortuyn en c.s. en laat nergens met feiten blijken dat het gedrag van Marokkaanse jongeren helemaal niet met hun cultuur te maken heeft. Iin plaats daarvan ga je weer verontwaardigd zitten doen omdat die meneer iets onaardigs heeft geschreven over de Berbercultuur. Dat over Frank van Gemert de onderzoeker*


Moet ik mijn kritiek in hapklare brokken voor je gereedmaken. 

Ik heb mijn kritiek zo basaal mogelijk gehouden door alleen de kritiek van Frank Bovenkerk te gebruiken. Daarnaast leg ik 2 uitkomsten/uitspraken van Frank Van Gemerts naast elkaar die elkaar kennelijk tegenspreken.

----------


## T.A.F.K.A.Z

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Moet ik mijn kritiek in hapklare brokken voor je gereedmaken. 
> 
> Ik heb mijn kritiek zo basaal mogelijk gehouden door alleen de kritiek van Frank Bovenkerk te gebruiken. Daarnaast leg ik 2 uitkomsten/uitspraken van Frank Van Gemerts naast elkaar die elkaar kennelijk tegenspreken.*


Zelfs ik die geen onderzoeker is kan de kritiek van die Bovenkerk weerleggen door te stellen dat de vergelijking tussen de ouders van die jongens en die kinderen niet opgaat omdat die ouders hier op oudere leeftijd (twintigers meestal) zijn gekomen uitsluitend met het doel om te werken en dus niet te vergelijken zijn met kinderen die hier in nederland opgroeien in twee culturen. Nogmaals, je maakt nergens met feiten duidelijk dat die meneer Gemert er naast zit.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door T.A.F.K.A.Z_ 
> *Zelfs ik die geen onderzoeker is kan de kritiek van die Bovenkerk weerleggen door te stellen dat de vergelijking tussen de ouders van die jongens en die kinderen niet opgaat omdat die ouders hier op oudere leeftijd (twintigers meestal) zijn gekomen uitsluitend met het doel om te werken en dus niet te vergelijken zijn met kinderen die hier in nederland opgroeien in twee culturen. Nogmaals, je maakt nergens met feiten duidelijk dat die meneer Gemert er naast zit.*


Bedoel je te zeggen dat werkeloosheid de grootste factor is? Kortom het ligt niet aan de cultuur maar aan de beschikbaarheid van werk. Dan spreek je Van Gemert toch ook tegen.

----------


## T.A.F.K.A.Z

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Bedoel je te zeggen dat werkeloosheid de grootste factor is? Kortom het ligt niet aan de cultuur maar aan de beschikbaarheid van werk. Dan spreek je Van Gemert toch ook tegen.*


Dat bedoel ik helemaal niet te zeggen. Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat er een grote kern van waarheid in zit als Gemert zegt dat het wangedrag voor een groot deel te wijten is aan de cultuur waarin ze zijn opgevoed. Dat zijn bevindingen meteen worden misbruikt door lieden die alleen maar haat proberen aan te wakkeren is een treurig feit, maar maakt zijn bevindingen er niet minder waar om.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door T.A.F.K.A.Z_ 
> *Dat bedoel ik helemaal niet te zeggen. Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat er een grote kern van waarheid in zit als Gemert zegt dat het wangedrag voor een groot deel te wijten is aan de cultuur waarin ze zijn opgevoed. Dat zijn bevinden meteen worden misbruikt door lieden die alleen maar haat proberen aan te wakkeren is een treurig feit, maar maakt zijn bevinden er niet minder waar om.*


Het gaat erom dat je een bepaalde gedrag van een bepaalde groepje jongeren in een bepaalde wijk van Rotterdam doortrekt naar de hele cultuur. En dan stellen dat het typische elementen van de berbercultuur zijn is een kwalijke verkeerde veralgemenisering terwijl er voorbeelden te over zijn waaruit het tegendeel blijkt.

Ik persoonlijk heb de neiging te geloven dat Frank Van Gemerts onderzoek een pion was in een groter onderzoeksspel. In die zin denk ik dat Frank Van Gemert misbruikt is.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Het gaat erom dat je een bepaalde gedrag van een bepaalde groepje jongeren in een bepaalde wijk van Rotterdam doortrekt naar de hele cultuur. En dan stellen dat het typische elementen van de berbercultuur zijn is een kwalijke verkeerde veralgemenisering terwijl er voorbeelden te over zijn waaruit het tegendeel blijkt.
> 
> Ik persoonlijk heb de neiging te geloven dat Frank Van Gemerts onderzoek een pion was in een groter onderzoeksspel. In die zin denk ik dat Frank Van Gemert misbruikt is.*


Zijn er in jouw ogen verschillen tussen de Berberse en de Hollandse cultuur, en zo ja, welke zijn dat dan?

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Zijn er in jouw ogen verschillen tussen de Berberse en de Hollandse cultuur, en zo ja, welke zijn dat dan?*


Dit is een hele moeilijke vraag. Aan de ene kant ben ik geneigd te zeggen ja maar aan de andere kant ben ik ook weer geneigd nee te zeggen.

Verder wordt deze vraag bemoeilijkt door het begrip cultuur, wat versta jij onder cultuur en wat zijn de typische cultuuruitingen van bepaalde volkeren.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Dit is een hele moeilijke vraag. Aan de ene kant ben ik geneigd te zeggen ja maar aan de andere kant ben ik ook weer geneigd nee te zeggen.
> 
> Verder wordt deze vraag bemoeilijkt door het begrip cultuur, wat versta jij onder cultuur en wat zijn de typische cultuuruitingen van bepaalde volkeren.*


Okay, ik zal je op weg helpen met een typisch Hollands karakteristiekje: pragmatisme.
Als jij nou aangeeft waar de verschillen zitten, dan weten 'wij' waar we rekening mee moeten houden.
En als er geen verschillen zijn, is de hele "autochtonen moeten zich nu 's aan ons aanpassen"-discussie dus bogus.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Okay, ik zal je op weg helpen met een typisch Hollands karakteristiekje: pragmatisme.
> Als jij nou aangeeft waar de verschillen zitten, dan weten 'wij' waar we rekening mee moeten houden.
> En als er geen verschillen zijn, is de hele "autochtonen moeten zich nu 's aan ons aanpassen"-discussie dus bogus.*


Ik geloof niet dat pragmatisme een typische Hollandse karakteristiekje is. Maar zoals ik al eerder zei, dit is een moeilijke discussie waar we het eerst eens moeten zijn over de gehanteerde definities.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Ik geloof niet dat pragmatisme een typische Hollandse karakteristiekje is. Maar zoals ik al eerder zei, dit is een moeilijke discussie waar we het eerst eens moeten zijn over de gehanteerde definities.*


Ik dacht dat volgens jou kindermisbruik een typisch nederlandse cultuur uiting was?

----------


## freya

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Het gaat erom dat je een bepaalde gedrag van een bepaalde groepje jongeren in een bepaalde wijk van Rotterdam doortrekt naar de hele cultuur. En dan stellen dat het typische elementen van de berbercultuur zijn is een kwalijke verkeerde veralgemenisering terwijl er voorbeelden te over zijn waaruit het tegendeel blijkt.
> *


Zoals de 85% van de Marokkanen die niet crinineel zijn bewijst.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik dacht dat volgens jou kindermisbruik een typisch nederlandse cultuur uiting was?*


 Verkeerd gedacht.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door freya_ 
> *Zoals de 85% van de Marokkanen die niet crinineel zijn bewijst.*


 Uit de losse pols zou ik zeggen maak er maar minstens 97 % van.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Verkeerd gedacht.*


En huiselijkgeweld?

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *En huiselijkgeweld?*


 Beschikbare statistische cijfers tonen wel aan dat autochtonen het hoogst zijn wat betreft het huiselijk geweld maar dan nog lijkt het me als ik er serieus op in ga dat het geen specifieke hollandse cultuuruiting is. Huiselijk geweld komt immers in alle culturen voor.

----------


## MO_NL

> _Geplaatst door T.A.F.K.A.Z_ 
> *Dat bedoel ik helemaal niet te zeggen. Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat er een grote kern van waarheid in zit als Gemert zegt dat het wangedrag voor een groot deel te wijten is aan de cultuur waarin ze zijn opgevoed. Dat zijn bevindingen meteen worden misbruikt door lieden die alleen maar haat proberen aan te wakkeren is een treurig feit, maar maakt zijn bevindingen er niet minder waar om.*


Een grote kern van waarheid?? En waar baseer jij je dan op als ik vragen mag? Wat maakt jouw mening tot meer dan louter _jouw_ mening? Of ben jij ook professioneel actief op het allochtonen interpretatie front?

MVG

Mohamed El Aissati

----------


## T.A.F.K.A.Z

Het gaat natuurlijk te ver om te stellen dat crimineel gedrag besloten ligt in de Berbercultuur. Dat zou immers betekenen dat helft van de Marokkaanse populatie in de bak zou zitten. Wat wel evident is en wat de cijfers ook uitwijzen is dat Marokkaanse jongeren relatief gezien veel vaker in aanraking komen met justie in vergelijking met hun autochtone leeftijdsgenoten. Ik denk dat dit gedrag alsmede de pure provocatie voortkomen uit wrijvingen die ontstaan als jongeren die opgroeien in een strikt patriarchale en autoritaire cultuur (waar de grenzen niet zelf bepaald worden maar ten alle tijde worden vastgesteld door de vader) in contact komen met een cultuur waar de nadruk ligt op het individu dat aangeleerd is dat hij alleen verantwoording draagt voor zijn handelen. Er is zogezegd geen groepscontrole, in autochtone cultuur ben je verantwoordelijk voor je eigen gedrag en laten anderen het je wel na om je de les te lezen. In zo'n cultuur, waar men er van uitgaat dat je verantwoording voor je eigen gedrag neemt kunnen dat soort jongeren inderdaad gaan geloven dat er geen grenzen zijn. Als dat soort jongeren nog eens behept zijn met een bizar soort gevoel van superioriteit (uit hun status van verworpene putten zij hun superioriteit) t.o.v. de autochtone cultuur dan kun je er eigenlijk alleen maar op wachten dat ze zich gaan misdragen en gaan provoceren.


tsja....ik waag ook maar een poging om het voor mijzelf helder te krijgen.

----------


## T.A.F.K.A.Z

> _Geplaatst door MO_NL_ 
> *Een grote kern van waarheid?? En waar baseer jij je dan op als ik vragen mag? Wat maakt jouw mening tot meer dan louter jouw mening? Of ben jij ook professioneel actief op het allochtonen interpretatie front?
> 
> MVG
> 
> Mohamed El Aissati*


Ik baseer mij op ervaring. En nee meneer El Aissati, ik ben niet professioneel actief op het allochtonen interpretatie front. Dat laat ik aan jou over.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Ik geloof niet dat pragmatisme een typische Hollandse karakteristiekje is. Maar zoals ik al eerder zei, dit is een moeilijke discussie waar we het eerst eens moeten zijn over de gehanteerde definities.*


Ik zal je matsen, Schaap: er *zijn*  verschillen.

Anders kun je nooit meer in generalisaties vervallen als de 'schijnheilige, hypocriete autochtonen', zonder daar de oprechtheid van de Berbers tegenover te kunnen stellen.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Ik zal je matsen, Schaap: er zijn  verschillen.
> 
> Anders kun je nooit meer in generalisaties vervallen als de 'schijnheilige, hypocriete autochtonen', zonder daar de oprechtheid van de Berbers tegenover te kunnen stellen.*


Je maakt een denkfoutje. Als ik bijvoegelijke naamwoorden gebruik zoals hypocriet en schijnheilig dan is dat is dat juist om onderscheid te maken tussen de gewone autochtonen en de schijnheilige autochtonen. Je moet het dus niet opvatten als algemeenheden geldend voor alleen autochtonen.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door T.A.F.K.A.Z_ 
> *
> Dat bedoel ik helemaal niet te zeggen. Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is dat er een grote kern van waarheid in zit als Gemert zegt dat het wangedrag voor een groot deel te wijten is aan de cultuur waarin ze zijn opgevoed. Dat zijn bevindingen meteen worden misbruikt door lieden die alleen maar haat proberen aan te wakkeren is een treurig feit, maar maakt zijn bevindingen er niet minder waar om. 
> *


 Loop je niet beetje hard van stapel?

Ik heb tijdje geleden, lessen gehad op gebied van criminologie. De eerste wat je te leren krijgt om een criminele gedrag van een persoon te analyseren, zijn de factoren die in de spel zijn. En het zijn altijd meerdere factoren. Cultuur is een van de factoren en kan nooit *de*  oorzaak zijn.

----------


## T.A.F.K.A.Z

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Loop je niet beetje hard van stapel?
> 
> Ik heb tijdje geleden, lessen gehad op gebied van criminologie. De eerste wat je te leren krijgt om een criminele gedrag van een persoon te analyseren, zijn de factoren die in de spel zijn. En het zijn altijd meerdere factoren. Cultuur is een van de factoren en kan nooit de  oorzaak zijn.*


ik heb al eerder geschreven dat dit gedrag niet in de cultuur ligt besloten dus niet de oorzaak kan zijn. het is inderdaad een factor, een van de velen. ik vraag mij alleen af welk gewicht deze factor moet krijgen. volgens mij een zware.

----------


## Maarten

Schaap, je besteed geen inhoudelijk word aan die jongeren zelf! Voor jou bestaat het probleem dus niet! Het is er gewoon niet!
Van gemert heft het tenminste nog ergens over! En die komt met een verhaal, wat nog niet zo slecht oogt! Dat vraagt om een aanvullende visie van Marokkanen! Daar kom jij dus net mee! Je hebt het over alles, behalve dar over!

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door MO_NL_ 
> *Mijn punt is niet dat de gekozen terminologie hoofdoorzaak is voor iets. Het gaat mij er om dat je je impliciet aansluit bij de stigmatisering door in negatieve berichtgeving te kiezen voor de term Marokkaanse jongeren. De taal is een machtig wapen en zou als zodanig gebruikt moeten worden door de tegenstanders van de stigmatisering.
> *


Ja, maar dat alternatief is er hier juist niet. Of dat is er wel, maar zoals gezegd een beetje gekunsteld, en dat gaat gewoon niet werken. Je kunt het wel proberen, maar het wordt gewoon niet overgenomen! De term Nederlands erbij prutsen zal voor niemand een meerwaarde hebben. Ik vrees dat we er gewoon mee blijven zitten. Ik bedoel, ik gebruik ook het woord Marokkanen.. Ik ben er ook niet blij mee hoor, maar het is niet beter. Wat wel kan, is regelmatig benadrukken, dat het natuurlijk gewoon Nederlanders zijn. Dat kan af en toe in een zinnetje, als het zo uitkomt.




> * Neem het Groot Dictee der Nederlandse taal, dat werd dit jaar gewonnen door een Nederlander van Surinaamse afkomst. Wat stond er echter in de kranten?
> 
> In de berichtgeving over de winnaar is niets te lezen over de afkomst of etniciteit van de winnaar. Blijkbaar is het woord allochtoon gereserveerd voor slecht-nieuws berichten. Sterker nog, voor deze gelegenheid wordt de winnaar in de armen gesloten als eerste Nederlandse winnaar sinds 1999!
> 
> MVG
> 
> Mohamed El Aissati*


Nou, in het programma werd het wel degelijk benadrukt. En Rayman was ook op verschillende zenders te zien met dat commentaar. Maar het had er zeker bij mogen staan, want het is inderdaad opmerkelijk!
Mijn moeder was overigens Russisch, en tolk-vertaalster, maar die zat mijn Nederlands dus voortdurend te verbeteren he? Terwijl ik op een middelbare school zat, en zij alles zelf gedaan had.
Maar je hoort inderdaad nooit, dat buitenlanders automatisch op taalkwesties gedrukt worden, en dus ook gaan uitspitten hoe het precies zit. De russen die ik hier gekend heb, spraken allemaal een hoogwaardig Nederlands, en nagenoeg foutloos. Die kregen die discipline over taal van huis mee.

Maar verbaas je niet dat het Nederlandse hier benadrukt werd! Heeft nets te maken met chauvinisme of allochtonen, maar juist met de Belgen! Die spreken niet eens Nederlands maar vlaams!! Het wekt hier dus grote verbazing, dat die voortdurend het Dictee winnen! Vorig jaar nog met nul fouten, of en! En in 10 voor Taal scoren ze ook al enorm! Dat Dictee is dus een soort luchtige rivaliteit tussen Nederland en Belgie! En met name vanwege de Nederlandse grote bek over alles, zit iedereen dus te gniffelen, als die Belgen het goed doen. Dat blijft elke keer weer lachen.. Daarom vinden ze dat veel spannender, dan of een halve allochtoon het wint.. Maar het had er altijd bij moeten staan..

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door MO_NL_ 
> *Het gaat mij er om dat je je impliciet aansluit bij de stigmatisering door in negatieve berichtgeving te kiezen voor de term Marokkaanse jongeren.*


Inderdaad blijf ik het een probleem vinden. Je zult maar jongere zijn, en per ongeluk etnisch Marokkaans. Wie weet is men dat al blij als je (nog net) geen probleem bent! Marokkaan zijn is tegenwoordig geen reclame (meer), hoewel het best kan zijn, dat een groot deel van de bevolking zich daar geen donder van aantrekt. Maar het kan makkelijk een neerwaartse spiraal worden, waarbij kleine discriminatie en onderwaardering leiden tot grotere gereserveerdheid en argwaan bij de jongeren, of tot assertiever gedrag, en dat kan weer slecht vallen.

Een omgekeerde ontwikkeling is er natuurlijk ook, en die is sterk. De eerste generatie was ongeschoold, en onbekend met vele zaken hier. Noem het knap hoe velen het gedaan hebben, maar de taal e.a. achterstand bleven. Kinderen ervan dat in de opvoeding, en dat leidt al tot relatieve stigmatisering. Maar die kinderen gaan hier naar school, en leren van jongs af aan veel kennen, en dan gaat het al beter, en die leren hun kinderen ook weer meer. Tegelijk wende Nederland aan het allochtone, en maakt het tegenwoordig nog veel uit? Achterstanden zijn er nog, en plaatselijk zijn er wel puinhopen, maar het overgrote deel gaat alleen maar gestaag vooruit. Dat stop je echt niet meer, ook al is er nu extra gedonder..

Maar die terminologie? Kranten hebben lang vermeden de afkomst te noemen vanwege de stigmatisering. Maar het werd eigenlijk niet gepikt. En sinds Fortuyn kwam vinden mensen dat de dingen gezegd moeten worden, en kom je daar niet meer onderuit. Er is nu eenmaal speciale criminaliteit. En de gevangenissen hebben veel allochtonen. Maar vooral: bij de aanpak ervan kom je er niet meer met de gebruikelijke methoden, die bij autochtonen misschien nog wel werken. Bij de aanpak kom je absoluut niet meer om dat allochtone heen.

Je moet dus iets gaan roepen.. Maar wat dan? Nederlands-Marokkaanse jongeren is omslachtig, en dan nog is de helft beledigd, omdat ze geen probleem gevonden willen worden. Moet je het woord Criminele ook nog gaan toevoegen? En zelfs dan beledig je nog jongeren, die misschien wel rotzooi trappen, maar niet crimineel zijn.

Allochtone jongeren? Ergens vind ik dat zo mogelijk nog denigrerender. Dat heeft iets van alles op een hoop gooien. Als het al een kleurtje heeft, dan weten we het wel, en zit er iets fout. Dan zie ik nog liever de term Marokkaan, want dat heeft tenminste nog karakter. Dat hoort tenminste nog ergens bij. Marokko is gewoon een land. En dat doet het overigens niet slecht. En zeker niet alles wat Marokkaans is heeft hier een slechte naam. Krtom, het is van zichzlf al iets, ook al zijn er tevens problemen mee verbonden. 
Tegelijk wensen Marokkanen zelf als Marokkaans aangemerkt te worden. Dat is waar ze trots op zijn, of willen zijn. Velen werken net aan die identiteit. En als straks een Marokkaan het Dictee wint, moet er dan in de krant staan: Allochtoon wint Dictee? Hihi.. dat pikken ze terecht niet!

Kortom we moeten nog maar even in de shit zitten.. Het is niet anders. De oplossing komt toch niet van die terminologie. Ik zit te wachten op nieuws als: Marokkaan haalt beste punten op Gymnasium. Marokkaan wordt burgemeester van Breda. Om maar wat te noemen. Over 10 jaar staan de dingen er beslist beter voor. Marokkanen staan pas een paar jaar echt in de picture. Laat het negatief zijn, maar dat kan best positief worden. Laat er maar wat rivaliteit zijn. Dat is niet slecht. Dat stimuleert. Misschien is de term Marokkaan zo slecht nog niet, ook al hebben vooral de ouders natuurlijk angst, dat hun kind daarmee in een slechtere positie komt. 

Hopend je toch een beetje een plezier gedaan te hebben,
Met Groet!!
Maarten.

----------


## papol

> Door TAFKAZ:
> Het gaat natuurlijk te ver om te stellen dat crimineel gedrag besloten ligt in de Berbercultuur. Dat zou immers betekenen dat helft van de Marokkaanse populatie in de bak zou zitten. Wat wel evident is en wat de cijfers ook uitwijzen is dat Marokkaanse jongeren relatief gezien veel vaker in aanraking komen met justie in vergelijking met hun autochtone leeftijdsgenoten. Ik denk dat dit gedrag alsmede de pure provocatie voortkomen uit wrijvingen die ontstaan als jongeren die opgroeien in een strikt patriarchale en autoritaire cultuur (waar de grenzen niet zelf bepaald worden maar ten alle tijde worden vastgesteld door de vader) in contact komen met een cultuur waar de nadruk ligt op het individu dat aangeleerd is dat hij alleen verantwoording draagt voor zijn handelen. Er is zogezegd geen groepscontrole, in autochtone cultuur ben je verantwoordelijk voor je eigen gedrag en laten anderen het je wel na om je de les te lezen. In zo'n cultuur, waar men er van uitgaat dat je verantwoording voor je eigen gedrag neemt kunnen dat soort jongeren inderdaad gaan geloven dat er geen grenzen zijn. Als dat soort jongeren nog eens behept zijn met een bizar soort gevoel van superioriteit (uit hun status van verworpene putten zij hun superioriteit) t.o.v. de autochtone cultuur dan kun je er eigenlijk alleen maar op wachten dat ze zich gaan misdragen en gaan provoceren.
> Tsja....ik waag ook maar een poging om het voor mijzelf helder te krijgen.


Helemaal niet zo'n verkeerde poging. In geloof zeker dat jongeren blijven ontsporen indien grenzen niet keer op keer duidelijk en zonder discussie gesteld worden. 

Kijkend naar mijn eigen jeugd was ik ook behoorlijk ontspoord. Mede door vrienden die me als held zagen, gingen mijn ruim overschreden grenzen steeds verder. Politie en ouders deerde me wel, doch het aantal confrontaties daarmee was minimaal dus remde slechts even af. Tot enkele vrienden zich afkeerden tegen mijn gedrag. Natuurlijk speelde ook een baan, een vriending en het ouder worden een rol.

Mijn eigen kinderen laat ik echter van jongs af aan duidelijk merken dat ik bepaald gedrag onder geen enkel voorwaarde accepteer. Of dat werkt? Gedeeltelijk wel, voor hun ouders hebben ze behoorlijk respect gekregen, we laten niet met ons sollen. Aan de andere kant, dochterlief laat maar al te graag haar grens bepalen door haar vriendinnen. Kleding voorschriften bijvoorbeeld, een regenpak is uit den boze, liever zeikenat met minimale kleding zoals de 'voorschriften' luidden.

Indien bepaalde gebeurtenissen de gemeenschap moord en brand doen gillen over vermeend racisme/discriminatie, dan is dat niet direct afkerend tegen bepaald gedrag doch ondermijnt de autoriteit. Het woord discriminatie word al zo vaak gebezigd dat het zijn kracht verliest, weinigen kijken er nog van op, behoudens enkele politici omdat ze oh zo bang zijn stemmetjes te verliezen.

Dat de media fout zijn in veler ogen kan ik me iets bij voorstellen. Doch waarom dan de aanval ingezet tegen het gehele Nederlandse volk is mij een raadsel. In omroepland moet men wezen. Dat PF in sommige ogen niet deugde zal best, het woord demonisering is toch met enige liefde overgenomen.

Gr.P

----------


## lennart

Een regenpak is dan ook zeer onaangename kleding.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Schaap, je besteed geen inhoudelijk word aan die jongeren zelf! Voor jou bestaat het probleem dus niet! Het is er gewoon niet!
> Van gemert heft het tenminste nog ergens over! En die komt met een verhaal, wat nog niet zo slecht oogt! Dat vraagt om een aanvullende visie van Marokkanen! Daar kom jij dus net mee! Je hebt het over alles, behalve dar over!*


Het thema jeugdcriminaliteit is zo uitgezogen dat ik daar niet aan wens mee te doen. De oorzaken zijn in principe al bekend en verder neemt de totale jeugdcriminaliteit hooguit 10 % van de totale aangiftes in Nederland (het marokkaanse aandeel daarin komt niet eens boven de 1 %) Het continu hebben over jonge mensen die in hun kwetsbare leeftijd over de schreef gaan en alleen daarover berichten is een vertekening van de werkelijke problematiek en dient mijns inziens alleen (smerige) politieke belangen. Daar ligt mijn zwaartepunt.

Het verhaal van Van Gemert sluit niet aan bij zijn eerdere bevindingen en wens aan te voeren dat wetenschappers het vaak ook gewoon niet weten en van alles bazelen. Daarnaast is het goed om meer te weten over bepaalde beroepsonderzoekers.

De inhoudelijke factoren die ik belangrijk vind heb ik allemaal wel eens een keer genoemd in andere discussies en als het nodig is zal ik ze tezijnertijd herhalen, nu wacht ik nog de loop van deze discussie af.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Mark_ 
> *Ook ik prefereer zeiknatte meisjes *


goedkope platte humor wat pedofilie nadert.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Beschikbare statistische cijfers tonen wel aan dat autochtonen het hoogst zijn wat betreft het huiselijk geweld maar dan nog lijkt het me als ik er serieus op in ga dat het geen specifieke hollandse cultuuruiting is. Huiselijk geweld komt immers in alle culturen voor.*


Als er een percentueel verschil is, waar ligt dat dan aan als het niet aan de cultuur kan liggen?

----------


## Ellen A.

Re: terminologie als plaatsbepaling.

Volgens El Aissati vergeet Van Gemert de cruciale rol van de media: de invloed op ons collectieve geheugen is enorm.

Smmige journalisten mogen inderdaad wel eens nadenken wat beroepsethiek nu eigenlijk inhoudt. De opleiding journalistiek zou in dit kader dan ook mogen worden uitgebreid met het vak filosofie. In de filosofie gaat het niet alleen om de mgelijke antwoorden, maar nog meer om het vinden van vragen. Dat is een goede oefening voor de geest.

Stigmatisering ontstaat door een tekort aan vragen, gemakzucht en denkluiheid. Maar om nou d schuld bij d media te leggen, gaat mij te ver. 

De verantwoordelijkheid voor het debat strekt zich ook uit tot de lezer, die de moeite neemt verder te kijken in welke context het nieuwsbericht (of opiniestuk) geschreven is. 

De meeste lezers zijn gn makke schapen die alles, wat in de krant staat, voor zoete koek aannemen en als waar zien. 


QUOTE MO_NL, Mohamed El Aissati:
Mijn punt is niet dat de gekozen terminologie hoofdoorzaak is voor iets. Het gaat mij er om dat je je impliciet aansluit bij de stigmatisering door in negatieve berichtgeving te kiezen voor de term Marokkaanse jongeren. De taal is een machtig wapen en zou als zodanig gebruikt moeten worden door de tegenstanders van de stigmatisering.


Het allereerste woord in deze open zenuw, in deze thread van Van Gemert is: Sommige.
Het tweede woord is: Marokkanen. 
In laatste alinea van het bericht van Van Gemert: Voor de jongens waar ik hier op doel, is..... 
De inhoud is toegespitst op een beperkte groep jongeren. 


Met vriendelijke groet, Ellen Schijve.

PS: 
QUOTE MO_NL, Mohamed El Aissati:
Neem het Groot Dictee der Nederlandse Taal, dat werd gewonnen door een Nederlander van Surinaamse afkomst. Wat stond er in de kranten? .......................In de berichtgeving over de winnaar stond niets te lezen over de afkomst of etniciteit van de winnaar. Blijkbaar is het woord allochtoon gereserveerd voor slecht-nieuws berichten. Sterker nog, voor deze gelegenheid wordt de winnaar in de armen gesloten als eerste Nederlandse winnaar sinds 1999!

Het antwoord op deze retorische vraag is dat zowel in de Volkskrant als het NRC/Handelsblad van 16 december de Surinaamse afkomst wordt genoemd. Verder is Oscar Fernald uitgebreid in beeld geweest op Nederland 3 tijdens de prijsuitreiking en na afloop van het dictee.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Als er een percentueel verschil is, waar ligt dat dan aan als het niet aan de cultuur kan liggen?*


 Weet ik niet, er zijn teveel factoren die een rol kunnen spelen.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Ellen A._


Dag Ellen!
Eerste post hier? Leuk!..

Tsja hoe groot is die invloed van de media hier? Dat is nog geen eenvoudige vraag hoor. Je zou denken dat media gewoon gebeurtenissen rapporteren. Maar dat doen ze zeker selectief. Zelfs bij Kopspijkers merkten ze op: pak een probleem, zet het woord Marokkaan er voor, en je kweekt nieuws! Het is zeker n. En ook bij Dit was het nieuws (Tros, satire) merkte ook al iemand op: Laten we nou eens in gdsnaam die mensen eens een tijdje met rst laten!
En als er 100x in de krant staat: smmige Marokkanen, dan gaat daar toch een effect van uit hoor. Als is het maar dat niet sommige-, maar heel veel Marokkanen daar van balen, en niet weinig. Ze zijn gewoon een minderheid, en niet altijd in de beste positie, en voortdurend de lul. En een platform om te reageren hebben ze eigenlijk ook niet, behalve o.a. hier dan.

Nou is er natuurlijk wel gedonder rond Marokkanen, ook al is het proportioneel nogal onduidelijk. 
Maar pak als voorbeeld dat antisemitisme. Dat doet het goed als nieuws tegenwoordig. En er zijn zeker een paar dingen rond Marokkanen en antisemitisme. Maar dat wordt niet alleen enorm uitvergroot door de pro-Israellobby, maar ook door de media. Moet je de aanpak van maroc.nl zelf eens kijken. Al driekwart jaar is er nieuws over antisemitisme op maroc.nl. Journaal, kranten, rapporten enz.. Meldingen door het MDI, wat die onzin aanstuurt, waren er dit jaar maar drie! Nou, dit NVVD-forum waar je nou op zit, dat zou dus het centrum van de ellende zijn he? Nou, ga jij eens een paar avonden druk lezen hier, en dan mag je vertellen wat je tegenkomt. Dat is dus nagenoeg niets he?
Wie weet vind je 10 postings op de 1000 of zo (en dan nog zijn er vele vraagtekens en onduidelijkheden.). Maar is maroc.nl daarmee dat antisemitische bolwerk, wat de troep staat te genereren en uit te zaaien over de moslimgemeenschap of zoiets? Pure flauwe kul, maar de media hebben het er voortdurend over.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Weet ik niet, er zijn teveel factoren die een rol kunnen spelen.*


Noem eens factoren die niks met cultuur te maken hebben.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Ellen A._ 
> *Re: terminologie als plaatsbepaling.
> 
> Volgens El Aissati vergeet Van Gemert de cruciale rol van de media: de invloed op ons collectieve geheugen is enorm.
> 
> Smmige journalisten mogen inderdaad wel eens nadenken wat beroepsethiek nu eigenlijk inhoudt. De opleiding journalistiek zou in dit kader dan ook mogen worden uitgebreid met het vak filosofie. In de filosofie gaat het niet alleen om de mgelijke antwoorden, maar nog meer om het vinden van vragen. Dat is een goede oefening voor de geest.
> 
> Stigmatisering ontstaat door een tekort aan vragen, gemakzucht en denkluiheid. Maar om nou d schuld bij d media te leggen, gaat mij te ver.*


Ik vermoed dat de stigmatisering in Nederland welbewust wordt gebruikt. Door een gerichte samenspel tussen politiek, media en subsidietrekkers wordt er keer op keer hetzelfde toneelstukje opgevoerd waarbij vooral de Marokkanen als pispaal worden gebruikt.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Noem eens factoren die niks met cultuur te maken hebben.*


Ligt eraan wat jouw definitie is van cultuur.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Ligt eraan wat jouw definitie is van cultuur.*


Ik denk niet dat ik dat duidelijk krijg. Probeer jij nou maar een factor te verzinnen die niks met cultuur te maken heeft volgens jouw definitie. Dan geef ik we laan of ik het ermee eens ben of een andere definite heb.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Ik vermoed dat de stigmatisering in Nederland welbewust wordt gebruikt. Door een gerichte samenspel tussen politiek, media en subsidietrekkers wordt er keer op keer hetzelfde toneelstukje opgevoerd waarbij vooral de Marokkanen als pispaal worden gebruikt.*


En zo is het maar net. Ik heb een bad hairday: wanneer produceren die *&*^#*%^-marokkanen nou 's een shampoo die werkt.

Ik voorzie een grootse toekomst voor een joods-marokkaans verbond in Nederland, die de handen ineen slaan en tezamen in opstand komen tegen de eeuwige onderdrukking van de Kaasmacht. Bij Wodan!

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik denk niet dat ik dat duidelijk krijg. Probeer jij nou maar een factor te verzinnen die niks met cultuur te maken heeft volgens jouw definitie. Dan geef ik we laan of ik het ermee eens ben of een andere definite heb.*


Ik heb al gezegd dat ik het niet weet maar ik zou huiselijk geweld niet als een specifieke Nederlandse cultuur willen noemen.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Ik heb al gezegd dat ik het niet weet maar ik zou huiselijk geweld niet als een specifieke Nederlandse cultuur willen noemen.*


Nee, dat zei je niet. Je zei dat er ook niet-culturele factoren meespelen. Nee, zelfs dat niet. Je zegt dat er alleen maar niet-culturele factoren meespelen. En die wil ik dan wel eens weten, want ik kan me daar dus alleen maar racistische factoren bij voorstellen. En ben dus erg benieuwd naar je factoren....

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Nee, dat zei je niet. Je zei dat er ook niet-culturele factoren meespelen. Nee, zelfs dat niet. Je zegt dat er alleen maar niet-culturele factoren meespelen. En die wil ik dan wel eens weten, want ik kan me daar dus alleen maar racistische factoren bij voorstellen. En ben dus erg benieuwd naar je factoren....*


Oow ja??




> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik dacht dat volgens jou kindermisbruik een typisch nederlandse cultuur uiting was?* 
> 
> 
>  Verkeerd gedacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> Oow ja??


Ja.




> ...er zijn teveel factoren die een rol kunnen spelen.
> 
> ...maar ik zou huiselijk geweld niet als een specifieke Nederlandse cultuur willen noemen


Iemand die berweerd dat er wel verschillen zijn, maar dat deze niet cultureel bepaald kunnen zijn en daar verder weigert op in te gaan maakt zichzelf buitengewoon verdacht.

Dus wat kunnen de niet cultureel bepaalde factoren zijn?

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ja.
> 
> Iemand die berweerd dat er wel verschillen zijn, maar dat deze niet cultureel bepaald kunnen zijn en daar verder weigert op in te gaan maakt zichzelf buitengewoon verdacht.
> 
> Dus wat kunnen de niet cultureel bepaalde factoren zijn?*


Zoals ik al eerder zei ligt eraan wat jij onder cultuur verstaat.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Zoals ik al eerder zei ligt eraan wat jij onder cultuur verstaat.*


 :moe: 




> Ik denk niet dat ik dat duidelijk krijg. Probeer jij nou maar een factor te verzinnen die niks met cultuur te maken heeft volgens jouw definitie. Dan geef ik we laan of ik het ermee eens ben of een andere definite heb

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> **


Voor de derde keer , dat weet ik niet.

We kunnen het ook omgekeerd aanpakken, geloof jij dat het hoge getal van betrokkenheid van de autochtonen bij het huiselijk geweld een specifieke Nederlandse cultuur is?

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Voor de derde keer , dat weet ik niet.
> 
> We kunnen het ook omgekeerd aanpakken, geloof jij dat het hoge getal van betrokkenheid van de autochtonen bij het huiselijk geweld een specifieke Nederlandse cultuur is?*


Ik geloof niet dat dit specifiekverschil in de mate waarin jij denkt dat het bestaat echt bestaat.

Maar ik geloof wel dat het hoge aantal dodelijke slachtoffers van zinloosgeweld dat gepleegd wordt door autochtone blanke mannen wel iets met onze cultuur te maken heeft.

Nu wil ik toch wel verdomd graag weten wat nou volgens jouw de niet-culturele invloed kan zijn op het volgens jouw bestaande verschil in huiselijk geweld tussen allochtonen en autochtonen. Als je het nu nog niet durft te zeggen, ben je wel een hele grote lafaard.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ik geloof niet dat dit specifiekverschil in de mate waarin jij denkt dat het bestaat echt bestaat.
> 
> Maar ik geloof wel dat het hoge aantal dodelijke slachtoffers van zinloosgeweld dat gepleegd wordt door autochtone blanke mannen wel iets met onze cultuur te maken heeft.
> 
> Nu wil ik toch wel verdomd graag weten wat nou volgens jouw de niet-culturele invloed kan zijn op het volgens jouw bestaande verschil in huiselijk geweld tussen allochtonen en autochtonen. Als je het nu nog niet durft te zeggen, ben je wel een hele grote lafaard.*


Heeft niets met durf of lafheid te maken, ik weet het gewoon niet.

Ik denk wel eens bijvoorbeeld aan het drankgebruik. Is drank-ge/ misbruik een specifieke Nederlandse cultuur of is het een menselijke gedraging dat drankgebruik met zich meebrengt? 

Wat het moeilijk maakt is de vraag wat is cultuur en hoe definieer je een specifieke cultuur van een bepaalde groep mensen?

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> Heeft niets met durf of lafheid te maken, ik weet het gewoon niet.
> 
> Ik denk wel eens bijvoorbeeld aan het drankgebruik. Is drank-ge/ misbruik een specifieke Nederlandse cultuur of is het een menselijke gedraging dat drankgebruik met zich meebrengt? 
> 
> Wat het moeilijk maakt is de vraag wat is cultuur en hoe definieer je een specifieke cultuur van een bepaalde groep mensen?


Denk je nu echt dat de gewoonte om alcohol te nuttigen geen cultuur element is? Of doe je nu opeens heel erg naief?

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Denk je nu echt dat de gewoonte om alcohol te nuttigen geen cultuur element is? Of doe je nu opeens heel erg naief?*


Dat hangt weer af wat je definitie is van cultuur en de uiteindelijke vraag is dan of de drankmisbruik een typische Hollandse culturele element is.

We halen Van Germert erbij: Is Wantrouwen, jaloezie en roddelen etc..een typische element van de berbercultuur?

Een nog principielere vraag is: is het verantwoord om op grond van een onderzoek naar een groep jongeren in een bepaalde buurt van een grote stad de conclusies die je daar trekt meteen kunt en/of mag doortrekken naar een hele cultuur?

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> Dat hangt weer af wat je definitie is van cultuur en de uiteindelijke vraag is dan of de drankmisbruik een typische Hollandse culturele element is.


Ja, wat is het anders volgens jou? Hoe noem je zoiets in godsnaam dan? Nu maak je trouwens wel van de gewoonte om alcohol te comsunmeren, gelijk drankmisbruik. Maargoed. Dat is nu eenmaal jou manier van discusseren.




> We halen Van Germert erbij: Is Wantrouwen, jaloezie en roddelen etc..een typische element van de berbercultuur?


Geen idee of dit zo is. 




> Een nog principielere vraag is: is het verantwoord om op grond van een onderzoek naar een groep jongeren in een bepaalde buurt van een grote stad de conclusies die je daar trekt meteen kunt en/of mag doortrekken naar een hele cultuur?


Dat kan je inderdaad niet. 

Maar dat is volgens mij ook helemaal niet aan de orde. Het is juist de vraag of dit andersom zo is: Wat is de invloed van de berbercultuur, de nederlandse cultuur geccombineerd met het integratie beleid op het gedrag van deze jongeren. En als je dat weet ,dan weet je ook wat je eraan kunt doen. In theorie dan.

Maar als je beweerd dat er geen culturele verschillen zijn, dan praten we natuurlijk nergens over.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ja, wat is het anders volgens jou? Hoe noem je zoiets in godsnaam dan?*


 Voor de zoveelste keer, dat weet ik niet.




> Geen idee of dit zo is.


 Dat zegt hij wel. 




> Dat kan je inderdaad niet.


 Daarom ageer ik er tegen.




> Maar dat is volgens mij ook helemaal niet aan de orde. Het is juist de vraag of dit andersom zo is: Wat is de invloed van de berbercultuur, de nederlandse cultuur gecombineerd met het integratie beleid op het gedrag van deze jongeren. En als je dat weet ,dan weet je ook wat je eraan kunt doen. In theorie dan.


 Voor mij is dat wel aan de orde, want naar mening is dat wat er gebeurt is bij Van Gemerts onderzoek. 




> Maar als je beweert dat er geen culturele verschillen zijn, dan praten we natuurlijk nergens over


. Daarom vraag ik elke keer wat is je definitie van cultuur. Nog veel moeilijker is om aan te geven wat een specifieke groepscultuur is van een bepaalde groep mensen.

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> Voor de zoveelste keer, dat weet ik niet.


Nou, dan weet je het nu. Misschien maakt dat dan een hoop voor je duidelijk.




> Dat zegt hij wel.


Kan wel, ik heb alleen z'n eerste stukkie gelezen en daar stond het in ieder geval niet.




> Daarom ageer ik er tegen.


Waartegen?




> Daarom vraag ik elke keer wat is je definitie van cultuur. Nog veel moeilijker is om aan te geven wat een specifieke groepscultuur is van een bepaalde groep mensen.


Volgens mij is dat helemaal neit moeilijker. Juist bij gangs is het begrip cultuur heel erg duidelijk, neit in de laatste plaats voor henzelf.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Ja, wat is het anders volgens jou? Hoe noem je zoiets in godsnaam dan? Nu maak je trouwens wel van de gewoonte om alcohol te comsunmeren, gelijk drankmisbruik. Maargoed. Dat is nu eenmaal jou manier van discusseren..*


 Als je beter had gelezen had je kunnen weten dat ik al in een eerdere reaktie geschreven heb: drank-ge/misbruik.

Voor de rest zit je gewoon voor niets te ouwehoeren over mijn manier van discusseren.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Tomas_ 
> *Nou, dan weet je het nu. Misschien maakt dat dan een hoop voor je duidelijk.*


 Wat zou ik nu moeten weten dan?




> Kan wel, ik heb alleen z'n eerste stukkie gelezen en daar stond het in ieder geval niet.


 Welterusten dan !




> Waartegen?


 Welterusten




> Volgens mij is dat helemaal niet moeilijker. Juist bij gangs is het begrip cultuur heel erg duidelijk, niet in de laatste plaats voor henzelf.


 Kun je op grond van je bevindingen van de subcultuur van gangs algemene conclusies trekken over de dominante cultuur?

----------


## Tomas

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> Wat zou ik nu moeten weten dan?


Laat maar. Dit is gewoon teveel gevraagd.




> Kun je op grond van je bevindingen van de subcultuur van gangs algemene conclusies trekken over de dominante cultuur?


Nee. Lijkt mij niet. Maar nu herhaal ik mezelf noodgedwongen alweer:

Je kunt wel onderzoeken of en wat de invleod is van de verschillende "dominante" culturen en hun wisselwerking mbt het ontstaan van vervelende of criminele activiteiten onder groepjes jongeren en/of gangs.

En ik heb van Gemert niet gelezen verders. Niet alles kan me boeien. Alleen het feit dat jij opeens erg moeilijk deed over culturele invloeden op het gedrag van jongeren of mensen in het algemeen. 

Maargoed daat zal je wel omheen blijven draaien tot sint-juttemis.

----------


## lennart

Culture invloeden zijn zeer belangrijk voor kinderen. Kijk bijvoorbeeld naar de invloed van de rap-cultuur op kinderen. Heelveel elementen, zoals kleren en gedragingen nemen de fans over van die cultuur. Gelijk moet je ook realiseren dat in Nederland een multiculturele samenleving is. De elementen die zorgen voor misdaad bij Marokkanen hoeven niet persee afkomstig zijn van de Marokkaanse cultuur. 

Eerder lijkt mij, omdat het nu eenmaal de overheersende cultuur is, dat de Nederlandse cultuur zorgt voor de Marokkaanse probleemgevallen. Dit komt omdat de Nederlandse cultuur een statuscultuur is op het gebied van welvaart en cultuur. Omdat de meeste Marokkanen uit een sociale achterstand komen, zal de status niet snel komen uit status uit cultuur. Dit omdat een cultuur pas aanzien zal opleveren als het succes heeft geleverd, en succes hangt af van de mogelijkheden die een cultuur heeft om door te breken, en dit hangt weer af van geldelijke middelen. De andere manier, status door rijkdom, is makkelijker... immers zorg voor een wapen en drugs en daarmee kan je al aardig geld verdienen. Blijft dat dit allemaal Nederlandse cultuuraspecten zijn.

Waarom zijn er dan zoveel Marokkaanse problemen gevallen als je het vergelijkt met Nederlandse probleemgevallen. In de eerste plaats zou je kunnen wijzen op de achterstandspositie, maar dat dekt het nog niet. In Nederland heeft bijvoorbeeld iedereen een eerlijke kans als het aankomt op scholing. 

Wat mij eerder het probleem lijkt is dat Marokkaanse ouders geen ervaring hebben met de Nederlandse samenleving en dat ze voor typische Nederlandse cultuur problemen waarmee Marokkaanse jongeren te maken krijgen er geen Marokkaanse oplossing is. De Nederlandse oplossingen kennen ze niet door te weinig ervaring binnen de eigen kring en weinig contact met Nederlandse ouders.

 :petaf:  

Natuurlijk... allemaal speculeer werk.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door T.A.F.K.A.Z_ 
> *Je kritiek slaat werkelijk nergens op. Nergens maak je met feiten duidelijk dat de bevinden van de heer Gemert (waarom je hem zo misprijzend Frankie moet noemen is mij niet duidelijk) niet deugen. Doe dat maar eerst voordat je hem zo aanvalt.*


Waarom jij hem prijzend *de heer* Gemert noemt is ook erg onduidelijk.

Je wijst op feiten maar ik zie Frank van Gemert ook nergens feiten aanhalen, hoogstens een aantal bevindingen die naar mijn idee een persoonlijk gehalte hebben. De kritiek van Zwarte Schaap vind ik daarentegen wel gegrond, omdat hij verwijst naar de onderzoeken van "Frankie", die ondersteunt zijn met uitkomsten van onderzoeken van een naamgenoot van "Frankie", die inderdaad een twijfelachtig karakter hebben, beetje ellebogen-werk.


Verder vind ik Frank van Gemert's stuk leuk geschreven, alleen staat het bol van de aannames en verkeerde interpretaties.

Maar ja, da's mijn mening maar ... 't heeft verder weinig zin om die te onderbouwen. Helemaal in een verhaal als dit.


p.s. ik heb de overige reacties niet gelezen en heb me beperkt tot aan deze reactie zoals hierboven geciteerd. Bite me !

----------


## T.A.F.K.A.Z

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *Waarom jij hem prijzend de heer Gemert noemt is ook erg onduidelijk.
> 
> Je wijst op feiten maar ik zie Frank van Gemert ook nergens feiten aanhalen, hoogstens een aantal bevindingen die naar mijn idee een persoonlijk gehalte hebben. De kritiek van Zwarte Schaap vind ik daarentegen wel gegrond, omdat hij verwijst naar de onderzoeken van "Frankie", die ondersteunt zijn met uitkomsten van onderzoeken van een naamgenoot van "Frankie", die inderdaad een twijfelachtig karakter hebben, beetje ellebogen-werk.
> 
> 
> Verder vind ik Frank van Gemert's stuk leuk geschreven, alleen staat het bol van de aannames en verkeerde interpretaties.
> 
> Maar ja, da's mijn mening maar ... 't heeft verder weinig zin om die te onderbouwen. Helemaal in een verhaal als dit.
> ...


Het heeft inderdaad weinig zin om deze bullshit te onderbouwen.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door T.A.F.K.A.Z_ 
> *Het heeft inderdaad weinig zin om deze bullshit te onderbouwen.*


Respect voor je zelfkennis.

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door lennart_ 
> Culture invloeden zijn zeer belangrijk voor kinderen. Kijk bijvoorbeeld naar de invloed van de rap-cultuur op kinderen. Heelveel elementen, zoals kleren en gedragingen nemen de fans over van die cultuur. Gelijk moet je ook realiseren dat in Nederland een multiculturele samenleving is. De elementen die zorgen voor misdaad bij Marokkanen hoeven niet persee afkomstig zijn van de Marokkaanse cultuur. 
> 
> Eerder lijkt mij, omdat het nu eenmaal de overheersende cultuur is, dat de Nederlandse cultuur zorgt voor de Marokkaanse probleemgevallen. Dit komt omdat de Nederlandse cultuur een statuscultuur is op het gebied van welvaart en cultuur. Omdat de meeste Marokkanen uit een sociale achterstand komen, zal de status niet snel komen uit status uit cultuur. Dit omdat een cultuur pas aanzien zal opleveren als het succes heeft geleverd, en succes hangt af van de mogelijkheden die een cultuur heeft om door te breken, en dit hangt weer af van geldelijke middelen. De andere manier, status door rijkdom, is makkelijker... immers zorg voor een wapen en drugs en daarmee kan je al aardig geld verdienen. Blijft dat dit allemaal Nederlandse cultuuraspecten zijn.
> 
> Waarom zijn er dan zoveel Marokkaanse problemen gevallen als je het vergelijkt met Nederlandse probleemgevallen. In de eerste plaats zou je kunnen wijzen op de achterstandspositie, maar dat dekt het nog niet. In Nederland heeft bijvoorbeeld iedereen een eerlijke kans als het aankomt op scholing. 
> 
> Wat mij eerder het probleem lijkt is dat Marokkaanse ouders geen ervaring hebben met de Nederlandse samenleving en dat ze voor typische Nederlandse cultuur problemen waarmee Marokkaanse jongeren te maken krijgen er geen Marokkaanse oplossing is. De Nederlandse oplossingen kennen ze niet door te weinig ervaring binnen de eigen kring en weinig contact met Nederlandse ouders.
> 
> ...



Zelfs als NL vind ik dit k geen verkeerde conclusie. Aandacht binnen de groep, cultuur verschil, het feit dat het jongeren zijn. Zijn er al drie.

Gr.P

----------


## Donna

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Je maakt een denkfoutje. Als ik bijvoegelijke naamwoorden gebruik zoals hypocriet en schijnheilig dan is dat is dat juist om onderscheid te maken tussen de gewone autochtonen en de schijnheilige autochtonen. Je moet het dus niet opvatten als algemeenheden geldend voor alleen autochtonen.*



Dat je dat een denkfout noemt, is wel veelzeggend. Is de reactie op oudkerk's '**********nen' dan niet ook een denkfout in jouw definitie?

"Oudkerk gebruikte het woord 'kut' bijvoegelijk. Om onderscheid te maken tussen de gewone marokkanen en de 'kut'marokanen. En dat moet je dus niet opvattten als algemeen geldend voor alle marokkanen."

Dat was Oudkerk's verweer. Maar Oudkerk krijgt maatschappelijk zelfs de schuld van de dood van Anja Joos. Want door dergelijke terminologie te introduceren heeft hij een excuus gecreeerd voor rascisten die het op alle marokkanen gemunt hebben. En daar komt dan weer een reactie op... etc.

Schijnheilige autochtonen? Als het bedoeld is zoals jij zegt dat je het bedoelt, waarom dan niet spreken over scheinheilige mensen? Waarom zouden autochtonen minder recht hebben op verontwaardiging na het uiten van zo'n term dan Marokkanen?

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Donna_ 
> *Dat je dat een denkfout noemt, is wel veelzeggend. Is de reactie op oudkerk's '**********nen' dan niet ook een denkfout in jouw definitie?
> 
> "Oudkerk gebruikte het woord 'kut' bijvoegelijk. Om onderscheid te maken tussen de gewone marokkanen en de 'kut'marokanen. En dat moet je dus niet opvattten als algemeen geldend voor alle marokkanen."
> 
> Dat was Oudkerk's verweer. Maar Oudkerk krijgt maatschappelijk zelfs de schuld van de dood van Anja Joos. Want door dergelijke terminologie te introduceren heeft hij een excuus gecreeerd voor rascisten die het op alle marokkanen gemunt hebben. En daar komt dan weer een reactie op... etc.*


Als ik het goed heb is Oudkerk niet veroordeeld door een rechter. 

Het verschil tussen oudkerk en mij is dat hij een publieke functie heeft en ik gewoon een priksukkel ben. Mensen met een publieke functie worden veel scherper beoordeelt. 




> Schijnheilige autochtonen? Als het bedoeld is zoals jij zegt dat je het bedoelt, waarom dan niet spreken over scheinheilige mensen? Waarom zouden autochtonen minder recht hebben op verontwaardiging na het uiten van zo'n term dan Marokkanen?


Het zou interessant zijn als je dat aan oudkerk vraagt. Mijn antwoord is dat het woord mensen te breed is. Je zou dan de hele wereld er onder kunnen scharen terwijl ik juist de schijnheilige autochtonen bedoel.

Het is pas interessant als je mijn uitspraken zou kopieren en hier plakken waarvan je zou kunnen twijfelen aan mijj bedoeling. Uit de context zal denk ik altijd blijken dat mijn typeringen correct gebruikt worden.

----------


## freya

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> * ik ben gewoon een priksukkel .*


Maar wel eentje met een charmante hoofddoek  :hihi:

----------


## Donna

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Als ik het goed heb is Oudkerk niet veroordeeld door een rechter. 
> 
> Het verschil tussen oudkerk en mij is dat hij een publieke functie heeft en ik gewoon een priksukkel ben. Mensen met een publieke functie worden veel scherper beoordeelt.*


Jij bent ook niet veroordeeld door een rechter. Toch?

En je mag dan wel geen politieke functie hebben, maar naar wie denk je dat de gemiddelde Marokkaanse puber op dit forum eerder luistert? Naar jou of naar Oudkerk?

Ik denk naar jou.

En het lijkt me een goed gebruik dat dezelfde maatstaven die je een ander oplegt, ook op jezelf toepast. Als alleen politici in NL niet mogen stigmatiseren, dan zal het op straat nog minder gezellig worden dan het al is.






> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Het zou interessant zijn als je dat aan oudkerk vraagt. Mijn antwoord is dat het woord mensen te breed is. Je zou dan de hele wereld er onder kunnen scharen terwijl ik juist de schijnheilige autochtonen bedoel.
> 
> Het is pas interessant als je mijn uitspraken zou kopieren en hier plakken waarvan je zou kunnen twijfelen aan mijj bedoeling. Uit de context zal denk ik altijd blijken dat mijn typeringen correct gebruikt worden.*


Oudkerk bedoelde ook alleen de Marokkanen die zich 'kut' gedragen. Maakt dat zijn opmerking minder zwaar? nee, voor velen niet. Sterker nog, Oudkerk biedt nu nog steeds regelmatig zijn excuses aan voor die opmerking.

Ik zal jou niet vragen om hetzelfde te doen hoor. Want als jij niet doorhebt dat je met die terminologie minstens net zo fout zit als Oudkerk, en al helemaal met je redenen om jouw stigmatisering als 'minder erg' te bestempelen, dan zullen die excuses ook weinig voorstellen.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Donna_ 
> *Jij bent ook niet veroordeeld door een rechter. Toch?
> 
> En je mag dan wel geen politieke functie hebben, maar naar wie denk je dat de gemiddelde Marokkaanse puber op dit forum eerder luistert? Naar jou of naar Oudkerk?
> 
> Ik denk naar jou.
> 
> En het lijkt me een goed gebruik dat dezelfde maatstaven die je een ander oplegt, ook op jezelf toepast. Als alleen politici in NL niet mogen stigmatiseren, dan zal het op straat nog minder gezellig worden dan het al is.
> 
> ...


Kijk donna ik heb geen zin om op elke blabla... in te gaan als je serieus verder wil, kopieer mijn posting wat je niet aanstaat dan kunnen we op basis daarvan verder discusseren. Nu hebben we het gewoon over lucht.

Ik sluit me overigens bij je woorden aan die je in een andere thread hebt gepost.




> _Geplaatst door Donna_ 
> *Bij mijn prikgedrag is mijn geweten leidend. En als iemand mijn post wil aangeven als antisemitisch, dan zo ik zeggen: ga gerust je gang. Ik zal mezelf in ultieme rust verdedigen in de rechtszaal, wetend dat je te maken hebt met een zielige gefrustreerde waanzinnige.*

----------


## Orakel

> Sommige Marokkaanse jongens botsen met de Nederlandse omgeving. 
> Ze vallen homo's lastig op straat en maken homoseksuele leerkrachten het lesgeven onmogelijk. Antisemitisme komt aan het licht bij ongepaste commentaren tijdens dodenherdenking. Daarnaast beledigen en beschimpen deze jongens Joden, die in bepaalde wijken niet meer herkenbaar over straat durven gaan.


Homos en Joden hebben het door de eeuwen heen zwaar te stellen gehad en het leed is nog steeds niet geleden. Vanuit alle etniciteiten en sociale klassen komen er nog steeds beschimpingen en verwensingen naar deze mensen. Indirecte reden hiervoor is denk ik het distinctief anders zijn dan de goegemeente (beter gezegd: als zodanig ervaren worden door die goegemeente) en vanwege dat anders zijn vormen zij een makkelijke kapstok om het ongenoegen en onvrede aan op te hangen. 
Israel zou een heel andere rol in de beleving van (in dit geval) Marokkanen innemen, als het niks van doen had met de Palestijnen. Hell, het zou op een onuitputtelijke sympathie kunnen rekenen als het de aartsvijand van de VS zou zijn.
Het lijkt een kronkelredenering, maar ik denk echt dat de antipathie tegen Israel niet is gebaseerd op het feit dat er Joden worden, maar des te meer op het feit dat de Palestijnen hebben te lijden onder het gedrag van Israel.
Helaas gebeurt het ook in Marokkaanse gezinnen maar al te vaak dat er over het onrecht van de Joden gesproken wordt i.p.v. Israel en soms op een zodanige wijze dat het begrip Jood een personificatie wordt van onrecht en kinderen nemen dit beeld over. Ouders en jongeren zouden zich hier meer van bewust moeten zijn en worden en wat daarbij nog wel eens wil helpen, is niet eens zozeer lessen over WW2 en de holocaust, maar meer het bijbrengen van een evenwichtig beeld van de Joden in Israel. Duidelijk maken dat politiek Israel niet synoniem is aan Joods Israel en dat er andere geluiden en gedachten zijn dan die van Sharon en zijn kliek. 

Homosexualiteit is wat mij betreft in die zin een probleem dat ook hier weer de waardeoverdracht verkeerd plaats vindt. Voor zover ik weet schrijft de Islam voor dat je niet tegelijkertijd praktizerend Moslim en praktizerend homo kunt zijn. Dat houdt in dat je wel homo kunt zijn, maar er niet aan toe mag geven en er niet naar mag handelen. De Islam bevat in die zin een verbod en geenszins een gebod voor Moslims, een gebod vanuit welke het gelegitimeerd is om homos lastig te vallen. Dat is iets (voor zover ik het juist heb) wat die snotapen es een keer bijgebracht moet worden. 
Hou het me ten goede, maar ik kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat een homosexuele docent(e) last heeft van etters in de klas, enkel en alleen omdat de docent(e) homosexueel is. Ik geloof eerder dat de etter, op het moment dat hij gecorrigeerd wordt in zijn ongewenste gedrag, de geaardheid van de docent(e) aangrijpt om de aandacht van het eigen gedrag af te leiden.

Daarmee praat ik het gedrag geenszins goed, maar plaats het daarmee hoop ik wel in een ander perspectief. Als het gebeurt, hard aanpakken die hap. Ouders erbij halen, schorsen als dat niet helpt en anders van school lazeren. Dat is volgens mij ook de procedure bij witte leerlingen.




> Daarnaast weet elke krantenlezer dat veel Nederlanders zeer kritisch zijn op het beleid van Sharon en dat zij veel sympathie hebben voor de moeilijke strijd van de Palestijnen.


Larie. De kranten blinken nou niet uit in het plaatsen van kritische geluiden van veel Nederlanders m.b.t. het beleid van Sharon en consorten. En verder is de houding van de Nederlandse politiek in deze kwestie aanleiding tot frustratie en niet zozeer de houding van veel Nederlanders. 
Het gaat om de laffe houding van het kabinet, dat niet steunt of veroordeelt, maar wel wapentransporten richting Israel toestaat en hiermee volgens mij zelfs resoluties aan haar laars lapt. En dan ook nog es die fundamentalist van een Wilders die het beleid van Sharon openlijk steunt.




> Een scheiding van kampen, Nederlanders versus Marokkanen, is niet evident


Eens..




> De beide andere voorbeelden, de verbrande poppen en de belaagde Sint, lijken in eerste instantie te wijzen op maatschappelijk verzet. In het eerste geval is dat verzet tegen de sterke arm; de politie heeft het immers altijd op Marokkaanse jongens gemunt. Nader bezien blijkt dit niet te kloppen. Een jongen verklaarde namelijk dat hij de agent, wiens pop hij in brand stak, niet eens persoonlijk kende. Hij had enkel wat dingen gehoord over de man. Het was een lolletje.


Eerst opperen dat het wellicht voortkomt uit maatschappelijk verzet en in dezelfde zucht op basis van de verklaring van 1 jongen dat weer naar het rijk der fabelen verwijzen. Zeg dan niets.




> Ten aanzien van de Goedheiligman zou onvrede met ongelijke verdeling een motief kunnen zijn, want de Sint komt bij de meeste Marokkaanse gezinnen niet langs. De berichtgeving legt echter andere accenten als gewezen wordt op het plezier dat de jongens hebben om de Sint te ontheiligen.


Een dappere maar volkomen misplaatste en mislukte poging tot nuancering. Onvrede met ongelijke verdeling als motief? Denken die jongens dan dat de Sint door de overheid gesubsidieerd wordt en tot het sociale voorzieningenpakket van Nederland behoort?
Pak die klerelijers es gewoon op en laat ze de schade vergoeden. Sjeess, wat moeilijk.




> De gebeurtenissen rond de Sint en de verbrande poppen zijn van een wat andere, minder ernstige orde dan de homovijandigheid en het antisemitisme. Ze hebben echter n ding gemeenschappelijk: zij raken een gevoelige Nederlandse snaar. Dat blijkt onder andere uit het feit dat over alle vier op de voorpaginas van landelijke dagbladen verslag is gedaan.


Hier draai je de zaken een beetje om. Het blijkt niet uit de voorpaginas maar ontstaat juist doordat deze incidenten op de voorpagina geplaatst worden. Zie de terecht opmerking van Mo_Nl hierover. 




> Personen die niet weten hoe ze zich op positieve wijze moeten onderscheiden gaan ertoe over op een negatieve manier aandacht te trekken.


Dit is het verhaal in een notendop. Jongeren hebben in hun tocht naar volwassenheid een aantal ontwikkelingstaken te verrichten en daartoe hebben ze bepaalde vaardigheden nodig. Bij de jongeren waar we het hier over hebben is er of sprake van een tekort aan vaardigheden of een te zwaar takenpakket. 
We moeten hierbij echter niet vergeten dat er ook gewoon jongens zijn die simpelweg niet sporen en soms zelfs bij een behandeling niet gebaat zijn.

----------


## jada

> _Geplaatst door Waterval_ 
> *Voor het geval mensen me verkeerd gaan begrijpen, ik praat niets goed. Misschien heb ik het woord verdedigen verkeerd gebruikt hier. Ik bedoel te zeggen: zou hun gedrag geen reactie kunnen zijn...*


Zonet je foto gezien waterval, nooit gedacht dat je zo lelijk was.
Hoeveel strafpunten kost me dit?  :blij:

----------


## frar

wat ik zo dacht.....

Voor de grap zou je eens moeten duiken in de archieven van de Nederlandse kranten.
Dan daar de berichten verzamelen uit de jaren 50 over de 'nozems'.
Uit de jaren 60 de berichten over de 'provo's'.

De vooroordelen en oordelen uit die stukken moet je eens vergelijken met datgene dat nu over 'de marokkaanse-jongeren' wordt geschreven.
De overeenkomsten zullen - hoop ik - een openbaring zijn en relativering geven.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door Orakel_ 
> *Helaas gebeurt het ook in Marokkaanse gezinnen maar al te vaak dat er over het onrecht van de Joden gesproken wordt i.p.v. Israel en soms op een zodanige wijze dat het begrip Jood een personificatie wordt van onrecht en kinderen nemen dit beeld over. Ouders en jongeren zouden zich hier meer van bewust moeten zijn en worden en wat daarbij nog wel eens wil helpen, is niet eens zozeer lessen over WW2 en de holocaust, maar meer het bijbrengen van een evenwichtig beeld van de Joden in Israel. Duidelijk maken dat politiek Israel niet synoniem is aan Joods Israel en dat er andere geluiden en gedachten zijn dan die van Sharon en zijn kliek.*


Het is niet anders dan de hysterische reactie van de Amerikaanse overheid en een deel van het publiek na 9/11, toen voor het gemak maar alle moslims in Amerika verdacht waren en duizenden werden opgepakt. Alle bezwerende verklaringen van Bush ten spijt. Het verschil is wel dat het ene overheidsbeleid is en het andere een reactie van individuen. Heel fout allebei, dat wel. Hoewel organisaties als het CIDI het niet makkelijker maken de opinie van Joden in Nederland los te zien van het Israelische overheidsbeleid. (In bijv. Frankrijk ligt dat geloof ik anders. Julien?) Gelukkig hebben we nog Een Ander Joods Geluid. Al stel ik me voor dat de meeste van de jongeren waar het nu over gaat nog nooit van beide organisaties gehoord hebben. Verder kan worden vastgesteld dat het Israelische publiek de laatste jaren enorm is opgeschoven in de richting van onverzoenlijkheid; het verschil tussen de Arbeidspartij en Likud is soms met een lantaarntje te zoeken. De vredesbeweging is op sterven na dood. Ja, ik weet hoe het komt. Maar je onlustgevoelens botvieren op een groep mensen die vagelijk geassocieerd kan worden met het overheidsbeleid van ander land is natuurlijk sowieso fout. Hollanders kunnen er ook wat van; vraag maar eens aan een Duitser die in Nederland woont. Die wordt zelfs nog aangekeken op het beleid van 'zijn' overheid van een halve eeuw geleden.

En wat een Hollander cq Europeaan zich zou kunnen realiseren is dat moslims van niet-Westeuropese oorsprong simpelweg geen boodschap hebben aan WOorlog2. Het was hun oorlog niet, ze waren er niet bij (anders dan als kanonnenvoer voor o.a. het Franse leger), en ze hebben dus ook geen boodschap, en zeker geen deel aan het collectieve westerse schuldgevoel dat naar mijn mening een groot aandeel heeft in de (politieke) houding tegenover Israel. Het collectieve bewustzijn van (50+) Nederland weet immers dat de algemene Nederlandse houding niet helemaal fris was tijdens WO2. Wat geldt voor alle Westeuropese landen. 

Begrijp me goed, ik ben het volledig met je eens, maar wou even aanvullen ende nuanceren.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> 
> 
> En wat een Hollander cq Europeaan zich zou kunnen realiseren is dat moslims van niet-Westeuropese oorsprong simpelweg geen boodschap hebben aan WOorlog2. Het was hun oorlog niet, ze waren er niet bij (anders dan als kanonnenvoer voor o.a. het Franse leger), en ze hebben dus ook geen boodschap, en zeker geen deel aan het collectieve westerse schuldgevoel dat naar mijn mening een groot aandeel heeft in de (politieke) houding tegenover Israel. Het collectieve bewustzijn van (50+) Nederland weet immers dat de algemene Nederlandse houding niet helemaal fris was tijdens WO2. Wat geldt voor alle Westeuropese landen. 
> 
> Begrijp me goed, ik ben het volledig met je eens, maar wou even aanvullen ende nuanceren. [/B]


Misschien kunnen Hollanders/Europeanen zich wel realiseren dat er Moslims zijn (ik nuanceer het met "er") die geen boodschap hebben aan WO2. Ik niet. Vanuit die Moslins echter is het onaanvaardbaar. Zij hebben besloten om hiet te wonen en te leven en behoren een gedeelde geschiedenis mee te dragen ook al waren ze er niet bij. Dat is m.i. een plicht.Je gaat niet op 4 mei een straatfeest organiseren. Als ik in Vietnam ga wonen zeg ik ook niet:"Wat kan mij die Vietnam-oorlog schelen....ik was er toch niet bij, was mijn schuld toch niet?"

Nu waar het wrikt. Israel wordt gezien als een lapje voor het bloeden aan de Joden. Blijkt dat lapje grond wel interessant te zijn. De WO2 niet, Israel wel. Wat is er dan logischer om die WO2 maar in de discussie te halen, en dan blijft over, alleen Israel en een WO2 waar "wij" niets mee van doen hebben. Israel wordt nu als een eenling gezien terwijl de Volkerenbond met haar bestaan eens was. Beslist niet alleen n WO2. Die WO2 wordt opeens wel als hl belangrijk n de discussie gehaald want "ons" (de palestijnse kwestie werd niet en kwestie tussen Israel de Volkerenbond en de Palestijnen/Jordanie, maar tussen Isral en de hele Arabische (Moslim) gemeenschap in de wereld) ging die WO2 niet aan. Loyaal zijn of niet met de Nederlandse geschiedenis lijkt nauw verbonden met eigenbelangen. Zo kunnen Moslim uiteindelijk zich ook realisren dat Nederland niets met Moslims heeft. 
Europa wast haar handen in onschuld.

----------


## sadeeQ

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Misschien kunnen Hollanders/Europeanen zich wel realiseren dat er Moslims zijn (ik nuanceer het met "er") die geen boodschap hebben aan WO2. Ik niet. Vanuit die Moslins echter is het onaanvaardbaar. Zij hebben besloten om hiet te wonen en te leven en behoren een gedeelde geschiedenis mee te dragen ook al waren ze er niet bij. Dat is m.i. een plicht.Je gaat niet op 4 mei een straatfeest organiseren. Als ik in Vietnam ga wonen zeg ik ook niet:"Wat kan mij die Vietnam-oorlog schelen....ik was er toch niet bij, was mijn schuld toch niet?"
> 
> Nu waar het wrikt. Israel wordt gezien als een lapje voor het bloeden aan de Joden. Blijkt dat lapje grond wel interessant te zijn. De WO2 niet, Israel wel. Wat is er dan logischer om die WO2 maar in de discussie te halen, en dan blijft over, alleen Israel en een WO2 waar "wij" niets mee van doen hebben. Israel wordt nu als een eenling gezien terwijl de Volkerenbond met haar bestaan eens was. Beslist niet alleen n WO2. Die WO2 wordt opeens wel als hl belangrijk n de discussie gehaald want "ons" (de palestijnse kwestie werd niet en kwestie tussen Israel de Volkerenbond en de Palestijnen/Jordanie, maar tussen Isral en de hele Arabische (Moslim) gemeenschap in de wereld) ging die WO2 niet aan. Loyaal zijn of niet met de Nederlandse geschiedenis lijkt nauw verbonden met eigenbelangen. Zo kunnen Moslim uiteindelijk zich ook realisren dat Nederland niets met Moslims heeft. 
> Europa wast haar handen in onschuld.*


  :maf3:  Wat een maffe zionistiech debiel

er zijn meer marokaanen omgekomen in WO ll ,dus flikker lekker op , ga je jank verhaal maar in je hol stoppen  :slapen:  

ook prettige kerstdagen pigface  :watte?:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door sadeeQ_ 
> * Wat een maffe zionistiech debiel
> 
> er zijn meer marokaanen omgekomen in WO ll ,dus flikker lekker op , ga je jank verhaal maar in je hol stoppen  
> 
> ook prettige kerstdagen pigface *



Kijk eens wie hier jankt?

Daar heb ik het helemaal niet over. Kun je niet lezen waar ik op reageer? Je versterkt wel mijn standpunt.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door sadeeQ_ 
> * Wat een maffe zionistiech debiel
> 
> er zijn meer marokaanen omgekomen in WO ll ,dus flikker lekker op , ga je jank verhaal maar in je hol stoppen  
> 
> *


Als ik Armenier was - en daar zijn er genoeg van in Nederland - dan zou ik misschien zeggen: "Fuck de Holocaust! Als wij hier in Nederland ook maar en standbeeld willen oprichten voor die anderhalf miljoen doden, dan krijgen we daar van de burgemeester niet eens testemming voor!!"

De overheid doet zelf aan Holocaust-ontkenning, of werkt daar dus zeer hard aan mee. Reden: ze willen geen gedonder met nationalistische Turken. En dat vinden ze dan genoeg reden. Just like tht!..

----------


## Dutchguy

> _Geplaatst door Orakel_ 
> *Homos en Joden hebben het door de eeuwen heen zwaar te stellen gehad en het leed is nog steeds niet geleden. Vanuit alle etniciteiten en sociale klassen komen er nog steeds beschimpingen en verwensingen naar deze mensen. Indirecte reden hiervoor is denk ik het distinctief anders zijn dan de goegemeente (beter gezegd: als zodanig ervaren worden door die goegemeente) en vanwege dat anders zijn vormen zij een makkelijke kapstok om het ongenoegen en onvrede aan op te hangen. 
> Israel zou een heel andere rol in de beleving van (in dit geval) Marokkanen innemen, als het niks van doen had met de Palestijnen. Hell, het zou op een onuitputtelijke sympathie kunnen rekenen als het de aartsvijand van de VS zou zijn.
> Het lijkt een kronkelredenering, maar ik denk echt dat de antipathie tegen Israel niet is gebaseerd op het feit dat er Joden worden, maar des te meer op het feit dat de Palestijnen hebben te lijden onder het gedrag van Israel.
> Helaas gebeurt het ook in Marokkaanse gezinnen maar al te vaak dat er over het onrecht van de Joden gesproken wordt i.p.v. Israel en soms op een zodanige wijze dat het begrip Jood een personificatie wordt van onrecht en kinderen nemen dit beeld over. Ouders en jongeren zouden zich hier meer van bewust moeten zijn en worden en wat daarbij nog wel eens wil helpen, is niet eens zozeer lessen over WW2 en de holocaust, maar meer het bijbrengen van een evenwichtig beeld van de Joden in Israel. Duidelijk maken dat politiek Israel niet synoniem is aan Joods Israel en dat er andere geluiden en gedachten zijn dan die van Sharon en zijn kliek. 
> 
> Homosexualiteit is wat mij betreft in die zin een probleem dat ook hier weer de waardeoverdracht verkeerd plaats vindt. Voor zover ik weet schrijft de Islam voor dat je niet tegelijkertijd praktizerend Moslim en praktizerend homo kunt zijn. Dat houdt in dat je wel homo kunt zijn, maar er niet aan toe mag geven en er niet naar mag handelen. De Islam bevat in die zin een verbod en geenszins een gebod voor Moslims, een gebod vanuit welke het gelegitimeerd is om homos lastig te vallen. Dat is iets (voor zover ik het juist heb) wat die snotapen es een keer bijgebracht moet worden. 
> Hou het me ten goede, maar ik kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat een homosexuele docent(e) last heeft van etters in de klas, enkel en alleen omdat de docent(e) homosexueel is. Ik geloof eerder dat de etter, op het moment dat hij gecorrigeerd wordt in zijn ongewenste gedrag, de geaardheid van de docent(e) aangrijpt om de aandacht van het eigen gedrag af te leiden.
> 
> ...


  :duim:  

 :duim:

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Dutchguy_ 
> * 
> 
> *


Ja, dat zit ik ook al een week te willen zeggen.
Bleef me wel bij, deze post.
Het is, zoals het er staat.

----------


## Dutchguy

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Ja, dat zit ik ook al een week te willen zeggen.
> Bleef me wel bij, deze post.
> Het is, zoals het er staat.*


Ik zag hem nu pas. Op de een of andere manier mis ik juist de topics die 'topper' zijn.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Misschien kunnen Hollanders/Europeanen zich wel realiseren dat er Moslims zijn (ik nuanceer het met "er") die geen boodschap hebben aan WO2. Ik niet. Vanuit die Moslins echter is het onaanvaardbaar. Zij hebben besloten om hiet te wonen en te leven en behoren een gedeelde geschiedenis mee te dragen ook al waren ze er niet bij.*


Jij niet wat? Kennis van de Nederlandse geschiedenis vind ik voor nieuwe Nederlanders wel aan te raden. Overname van locale schuldgevoelens vind ik onzinnig. Ik vind het ook onzinnig als Duitsers van onze generatie zich schuldig moeten gaan voelen aan wat hun (groot)ouders hebben gedaan. Een soort erfzonde zeker? Bij acceptatie van het Nederlands paspoort schuld-en-boete-complex verplicht erbij?




> Nu waar het wrikt. Israel wordt gezien als een lapje voor het bloeden aan de Joden. Blijkt dat lapje grond wel interessant te zijn. De WO2 niet, Israel wel. Wat is er dan logischer om die WO2 maar in de discussie te halen, en dan blijft over, alleen Israel en een WO2 waar "wij" niets mee van doen hebben.


Nee, WO2 is niet interessant voor de (voormalige) niet-westerling. Anders dan als de zoveelste uitvinding van het westen om hun leven te verzieken. Logischer is om eindelijk eens op te houden over WO2, zeker als excuus voor contemporain malheur. Hoewel ik eigenlijk niks van bovenstaand gebrabbel begrijp. Maar ik doe mijn best er constructief op te reageren.




> Israel wordt nu als een eenling gezien


Door wie? Alleen door types als jij toch? Calimero-gevoel?




> ...terwijl de Volkerenbond met haar bestaan eens was. Beslist niet alleen n WO2. Die WO2 wordt opeens wel als hl belangrijk n de discussie gehaald


Door wie? In Amerika heet dat holocaust-exploitation. Of joodse zelfhaat, die deed het ook altijd goed als pendant van antisemitisme. (Een jood of Israeli met kritiek op het beleid van 'zijn' regering heeft last van joodse zelfhaat)




> Loyaal zijn of niet *aan* de Nederlandse geschiedenis lijkt nauw verbonden met eigenbelangen. Zo kunnen Moslim uiteindelijk zich ook realis*e*ren dat Nederland niets met Moslims heeft. 
> Europa wast haar handen in onschuld.


??? Wat betekent dit in vredesnaam?

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> 
> ??? Wat betekent dit in vredesnaam?


Accepteer eerst het leven waar je leeft.
Voeg je zo geruisloos mogelijk toe.
Probeer dan mensen warm te laten lopen voor andere ideen.

Weerstand en distancieren lokt geen warmte uit, 
de reactie is dan bloedheet, kookt over.

Gr.P

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door papol_ 
> *Accepteer eerst het leven waar je leeft.
> Voeg je zo geruisloos mogelijk toe.
> Probeer dan mensen warm te laten lopen voor andere ideen.
> Weerstand en distancieren lokt geen warmte uit, 
> de reactie is dan bloedheet, kookt over.Gr.P*


Aha, dank u voor de uitleg. Dat had ik er echt niet uitgehaald.

Dus eerst assimileren, in dit geval dan blijkbaar als een 5e colonne, dan heb je recht van spreken. Je mag bij de klup als je vooraleerst je klep houdt. Geen kritische AVRO-leden aub. 

Ik vind dat op dit forum de meeste nieuwe Nederlanders accepteren waar ze leven, zich verdiepen in wat Nederland is en was, en vervolgens tot de ontdekking komen dat er heel wat ongerijmdheden zijn. Voor mij heeft in het algemeen een 'buitenstaander' net zo veel recht van spreken als een 'groepslid', alstie maar met fatsoenlijke argumenten komt. Maar ik beschouw de marocnlers niet eens als buitenstaanders

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> [B]Jij niet wat? Kennis van de Nederlandse geschiedenis vind ik voor nieuwe Nederlanders wel aan te raden. Overname van locale schuldgevoelens vind ik onzinnig. Ik vind het ook onzinnig als Duitsers van onze generatie zich schuldig moeten gaan voelen aan wat hun (groot)ouders hebben gedaan. Een soort erfzonde zeker? Bij acceptatie van het Nederlands paspoort schuld-en-boete-complex verplicht erbij?
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, WO2 is niet interessant voor de (voormalige) niet-westerling. Anders dan als de zoveelste uitvinding van het westen om hun leven te verzieken. Logischer is om eindelijk eens op te houden over WO2, zeker als excuus voor contemporain malheur. Hoewel ik eigenlijk niks van bovenstaand gebrabbel begrijp. Maar ik doe mijn best er constructief op te reageren.


Onhandig argument van je. Want vanuit diezelfde redenering zouden wij dus geen enkele rekening hoeven houden met de verwantschap die Marokkanen voelen met Palestijnen puur en alleen op basis van hun geloof annex broederschap.

Als het gaat om jouw eigen mening over wat al dan niet rechtvaardig is, kijk dan ook 's verder naar de rest van de wereld in plaats van alleen over Israel te gillen.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Onhandig argument van je. Want vanuit diezelfde redenering zouden wij dus geen enkele rekening hoeven houden met de verwantschap die Marokkanen voelen met Palestijnen puur en alleen op basis van hun geloof annex broederschap.*


??? Ik ben niet solidair met/ gevoelig voor Marokkanen die solidair met Palestijnen zijn, ik heb zo mijn eigen autonome gedachten en gevoelens, thank you. Heb ik geen Arabier of wie dan ook voor nodig.




> Als het gaat om jouw eigen mening over wat al dan niet rechtvaardig is, kijk dan ook 's verder naar de rest van de wereld in plaats van alleen over Israel te gillen.


ALs jij 's wat verder op dit forum zou kijken zou je mijn briljante licht over bijna alle prangende kwesties op deze aardkloot zien schijnen. Wat knap brutaal is trouwens, want dit is MAROC.NL en het ligt _op zn minst_  zo maar voor de hand dat je hier een bovengemiddelde interesse toont voor het wel en wee van onze medelanders van Marokkaanse afkomst, en wellicht van algemeen-moslim afkomst. Excusez le mot. als ik maroc.nl was zou ik die kaaskoppen eraf flikkeren.  Voor de rest van de wereld zijn er ongetwijfeld nog tig fora. Veel plezier aldaar.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *??? Ik ben niet solidair met/ gevoelig voor Marokkanen die solidair met Palestijnen zijn, ik heb zo mijn eigen autonome gedachten en gevoelens, thank you. Heb ik geen Arabier of wie dan ook voor nodig.
> *


*
Dat klinkt erg zelfstandig; geeft me bijna hoop. 
Maar je redenering klopt niet, want net had je het over alle nieuwe Nedelanders, en nu opeens over jezelf omdat dat je beter uitkomt. Slap.





Voor de rest van de wereld zijn er ongetwijfeld nog tig fora. Veel plezier aldaar.


*En die worden oh zo druk bevolkt door degenen die ook driftig lopen te stuiteren voor de Palestijnse zaak vanwege hun gevoel van onrecht. 
Niet he?

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Maar je redenering klopt niet, want net had je het over alle nieuwe Nedelanders, en nu opeens over jezelf omdat dat je beter uitkomt. Slap.
> *


Wat loop je nou te draaien? Waar heb je het nou weer over? De verander-van-onderwerp-techniek




> En die worden oh zo druk bevolkt door degenen die ook driftig lopen te stuiteren voor de Palestijnse zaak vanwege hun gevoel van onrecht. Niet he?


Wat hebben Tibetanen met Palestijnen vandoen? Of ze zelf niet genoeg problemen hebben. Wat bedoel je nou eigenlijk? typisch, weer van onderwerp veranderen.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Wat loop je nou te draaien? Waar heb je het nou weer over? De verander-van-onderwerp-techniek
> *


*
Snap je het nu al niet meer? Dan leg ik het even uit.
Ons vermeende schuldgevoel over WO2 -ga ik even niet op in nu- hoeft voor wat jou betreft niet bij de prijs te zijn inbegrepen van Nederlands staatsburgerschap van nieuwe Nederlanders.
Dan kunnen wij op onze beurt ook opspelen als hier antisemitisme in de klas wordt gebezigd, "joden moet je doden" op schoolpleinen wordt gezegd, joden op straat worden gemolesteerd en er met herdenkingskransen wordt gevoetbald. 
Dit werd kwalijk bevonden, maar het verweer was dat we moesten begrijpen dat de Palestijnse kwestie hoog zat; die excuus-vlieger gaat volgens jouw redenering dan helemaal niet meer op. 





Wat hebben Tibetanen met Palestijnen vandoen? Of ze zelf niet genoeg problemen hebben. Wat bedoel je nou eigenlijk? typisch, weer van onderwerp veranderen.


*Als je de discussie die hier aan vooraf ging niet meer helemaal kunt bevatten, kunnen we dit ook laten zitten.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Snap je het nu al niet meer? Dan leg ik het even uit.
> Ons vermeende schuldgevoel over WO2 -ga ik even niet op in nu- hoeft voor wat jou betreft niet bij de prijs te zijn inbegrepen van Nederlands staatsburgerschap van nieuwe Nederlanders.
> Dan kunnen wij op onze beurt ook opspelen als hier antisemitisme in de klas wordt gebezigd, "joden moet je doden" op schoolpleinen wordt gezegd, joden op straat worden gemolesteerd en er met herdenkingskransen wordt gevoetbald. 
> Dit werd kwalijk bevonden, maar het verweer was dat we moesten begrijpen dat de Palestijnse kwestie hoog zat; die excuus-vlieger gaat volgens jouw redenering dan helemaal niet meer op. 
> Als je de discussie die hier aan vooraf ging niet meer helemaal kunt bevatten, kunnen we dit ook laten zitten.*


Ik snap er nu nog minder van. Hebben Marokkanen een schuldgevoel over Palestijnen? Moeten ze bij hun Nederlander worden hun roots als een oude jas weggooien omdat die vervangen gaat worden door de gloednieuwe 'schuldgevoel'outfit? Waarom zou die kwestie hen niet meer hoog zitten? Welk excuus? Je bedoelt, je bent of Hollander, of Marokkaan, niet van 2 walletjes eten? Heb ik ergens beweerd dat contemporain antisemitisme wel OK is? Ben je maf? Is de Palestijnse kwestie rechtvaardiging voor antisemitisme? Nee!

En als je niet helderder kan denken dan dit, laat het dan alsjeblieft maar zitten. Dwaalgast.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Ik snap er nu nog minder van. Hebben Marokkanen een schuldgevoel over Palestijnen? Moeten ze bij hun Nederlander worden hun roots als een oude jas weggooien omdat die vervangen gaat worden door de gloednieuwe 'schuldgevoel'outfit? Waarom zou die kwestie hen niet meer hoog zitten? Welk excuus? Je bedoelt, je bent of Hollander, of Marokkaan, niet van 2 walletjes eten? Heb ik ergens beweerd dat contemporain antisemitisme wel OK is? Ben je maf? Is de Palestijnse kwestie rechtvaardiging voor antisemitisme? Nee!
> 
> En als je niet helderder kan denken dan dit, laat het dan alsjeblieft maar zitten. Dwaalgast.*


Wat een zeurderig verhaal is dit. Ben je soms een vrouw?

----------


## saiyan160

Een ander punt is de door u gebizgde terminologie. U spreekt over Marokkaanse jongeren. Ik zou er voor willen pleiten om in het vervolg te spreken en te schrijven over Marokkaanse-Nederlanders. Op die wijze impliceert u dat deze jongeren onderdeel uitmaken van de Nederlandse samenleving. Marokkaanse jongeren wonen en leven in Marokko. In Nederland wonende, en in veel gevallen geboren jongeren van Marokkaanse origine zijn Nederlanders. 

Ik hoop dat zich kunt vinden in deze nuancering.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Mohamed El Aissati

Wat hierboven staat is n van zijn argumenten die hij geeft, als het gaat om de Marokkaanse-Nederlandse jongeren die overlast veroorzaken en wat hiertegen te doen om het te verminderen en misschien wel te 'genezen'


Ik heb niet zo veel verstand van politiek enzo, maar vind wel dat de bovengenoemde persoon wel zeker weet over wat hij praat en dat Burgemeester Job Cohen en Balkenende naar hem moeten luisteren als ze ooit een oplossing willen vinden voor de associale minderheid van de marokkaanse-Nederlandse jongeren die soms overlast veroorzaken, maar als ze ook een oplossing willen vinden voor de associale berichtgeving van de meerderheid van de media, die ervan houden wanneer er een marokkaanse-nederlandse jongere iets doet wat niet geaccepteerd wordt in de Nederlandse maatschappij.

----------


## arsamatoria

De statements van van Gemert lijken mij deels waar, hetgeen niet wegneemt dat de complexiteit van de oorzaak veel dieper gaat dan van Gemert beschrijft. In onze cultuur worden door onze ouders op een stricte manier verboden opgelegd zonder daarbij een duidelijke verklaring te geven. De jongeren krijgen mee dat ze bepaalde dingen niet mogen doen maar waarom weten ze niet. Dit veroorzaakt een gebrek aan een solide positionering van universele waarden en normen.
Verder speelt het besef van de ouders van de fundamenten van de Nederlandse maatschappij een zeer belangrijke rol. De ouders blijven dikwijls hangen in een ambiance die de situatie in Marokko nabootst. Contacten met autochtone Nederlanders en andere aspecten van de Nederlandse maatschappij blijven uit waardoor er onbegrip schuilt in de gezinnen. Dit onbegrip veroorzaakt separatie dat weer wordt gereflecteerd naar de psyche van de kinderen. De Nederlands-Marokkaanse jongeren die de genoemde problemen veroorzaken zitten daardoor met een labiel normen- en waardenveld dat zich uit in de vorm van onbegrijpelijk gedrag.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> *De Nederlands-Marokkaanse jongeren die de genoemde problemen veroorzaken zitten daardoor met een labiel normen- en waardenveld dat zich uit in de vorm van onbegrijpelijk  gedrag.*


Ik vind anders dat je dat net keurig hebt verklaard.  :duim:

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> *De statements van van Gemert lijken mij deels waar, hetgeen niet wegneemt dat de complexiteit van de oorzaak veel dieper gaat dan van Gemert beschrijft. In onze cultuur worden door onze ouders op een stricte manier verboden opgelegd zonder daarbij een duidelijke verklaring te geven.*


 Klinklare onzin wat je hierboven beweert. Jij beweert dat het aan de cultuur ligt waain besloten zit dat onze ouders alleen verboden en geboden opleggen zonder uitleg. Ik weet niet uit welke cultuur jij komt maar dat is niet mijn cultuur. 

Je bedoelt mischien aan te geven dat de ouders niet of slecht opgeleid zijn om op alle vragen een logische antwoord te geven. Dat de meeste ouders geen opleiding hebben gehad om effectief hun kinderen voor te bereiden in deze complexe samenleving is ten dele waar maar dat geldt meer voor de kinderen van mijn generatie die als eersten hier opgroeiden en nog geen voorbeelden voorhanden hadden en alle nieuwe problemen dus zelf moesten oplossen en inpassen.

Het stadium dat onze ouders onvoorbereid en onwetend waren van deze stedelijke maatschappij en dat die fricties oplevert met de plattelands-achtergrond van onze ouders kunnen we min of meer achter ons laten.

Ik zelf zie het probleem meer in de consumptiemaatschappij, die van kinderen op steeds jongere leeftijd eist dat ze mee gaan doen. 

Gezien de:

1) slechte financiele situatie, 
2) slechte behuizing, 
3) het opgroeien in de grote stad tussen autochtonen die tot de laagste sociale klasse behoren van de Nederlandse samenleving
4) de kwetsbare jonge leeftijd van deze jongeren waar ze nog niet alle normen en waarden geinternaliseerd hebben en dus gevoeliger zijn voor misstappen, 
5) en de leugenachtige, constante, onterechte negatieve aandacht voor Marokkanen en moslims
6) uitsluiting van werk en arbeid door vooral discriminatie en andere factoren. 
7) werkloosheid van de ouders 
8) druk vanuit de consumptiemaatschappij om mee te consumeren en mee te doen met de modes en rages die in grote steden veel harder aantikken terwijl de financiele situatie van de ouders dat niet toestaat
9) de puberteit en het rebelerend gedrag die dat met zich brengt

ervoor zorgt dat jongeren in de kwetsbare leeftijd iets vaker over de schreef gaan. Statistisch is al bewezen dat zodra de meeste jongeren deze kwetsbare leefijd overschrijden (+/- 18 jaar) en een liefje en een baan bemachtigen is het over met deze rebelse houding en de daarmee samenhangende overlast.

Verder gaat het maar over een kleine deel van de jongeren zo slecht dat ze overlast bezorgen, het merendeel ( zeker weten dat het meer als 90 % is van de jongeren) gaat het gewoon zoals het hoort. Ze presteren steeds beter op school en hun aandeel in het hogere onderwijs en slagingspercentage nemen alleen toe, de jeugdwerkloosheidscijfers zijn het laagst van alle allochtone groepen en dat terwijl de cijfers van de jongeren waar het zogenaamd slecht meegaat alleen maar afnemen. De media en de politiek schetsen helaas een ander beeld waar de marokkaan synomiem staat voor problemen.

Het is gewoon misbruik maken van de migratieproblematiek om allerlei verborgen politieke maatregelen in te voeren en/of af te leiden.




> De jongeren krijgen mee dat ze bepaalde dingen niet mogen doen maar waarom weten ze niet. Dit veroorzaakt een gebrek aan een solide positionering van universele waarden en normen.


 Overlast is universeel herkenbaar, elke sodemieter weet wanneer hij overlast of criminaliteit veroorzaakt. Op zijn minst weten we allemaal wel wanneer we te ver gaan. Oke toegegeven dat misverstanden ook voorkomen maar om te denken dat jongeren niet weten wanneer ze fout zitten is een te zeer sterke overdrijving en zegt meer over de onwetendheid en onderschatting van jouw kant ten opzichte van het moraal en universele rechtvaardigheidsgevoel van jongeren. Kom nou wat een rotsmoes zeg ! 

Dat van solide positionering van universele waarden laat ik maar achterwege want wat je ermee bedoelt slaat nergens op. Elke sukkel waar dan ook op aarde weet dat diefstal en iemand lastig vallen ongepast en afkeurenswaardig is.




> Verder speelt het besef van de ouders van de fundamenten van de Nederlandse maatschappij een zeer belangrijke rol. De ouders blijven dikwijls hangen in een ambiance die de situatie in Marokko nabootst.


 Ik weet niet wat je hier allemaal mee bedoelt dus ik zal het maar op mijn manier interpreteren. Het lijkt mij alsof je wilt zeggen dat de ouders door hun marokkaanse cultuur vast te willen houden geen besef hebben van de fundamenten van de Nederlandse samenleving. Jij wilt dus zeggen het ene sluit het andere uit. Door je marokkaans te voelen kun je de nederlandse fundamenten in de samenleving niet onderschrijven. Wat een bullshit verhaal zeg!

Verder ben ik ook benieuwd welke fundamenten van de nederlandse samenleving en welke ambiance die de situatie in marokko nabootst met elkaar botsen. Graag concreet aub in plaats van dat zweverige taaltje dat niets zegt en alleen meer te raden overlaat.




> Contacten met autochtone Nederlanders en andere aspecten van de Nederlandse maatschappij blijven uit waardoor er onbegrip schuilt in de gezinnen. Dit onbegrip veroorzaakt separatie dat weer wordt gereflecteerd naar de psyche van de kinderen. De Nederlands-Marokkaanse jongeren die de genoemde problemen veroorzaken zitten daardoor met een labiel normen- en waardenveld dat zich uit in de vorm van onbegrijpelijk gedrag. [/B]


 Een te ver gezocht verhaaltje wat nergens op gebasseerd is dan de dikke duim. En al helemaal dom vind ik je stelling dat de marokkaanse cultuur in zich besloten heeft dat men geen uitleg geeft over de verboden en geboden. Zou dat aan de cultuur liggen of aan de onwetendheid/ongeletterdheid in deze hypermoderne stedelijke cultuur?

----------


## mark61

Ik kan niet voor Marokko spreken maar opvallend is dat 90% van de 'problematiek' van interne migranten in Turkije (van het platteland naar de grote stad) overeenkomt met die in NL. 'Oorspronkelijke' stadsbewoners in Turkije hebben dezelfde kritiek op de nieuwelingen als Hollanders op migranten. Precies dezelfde. Ik laat in het midden of dat gerechtvaardigd is, daar gaat het nu niet om.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Ik kan niet voor Marokko spreken maar opvallend is dat 90% van de 'problematiek' van interne migranten in Turkije (van het platteland naar de grote stad) overeenkomt met die in NL. 'Oorspronkelijke' stadsbewoners in Turkije hebben dezelfde kritiek op de nieuwelingen als Hollanders op migranten. Precies dezelfde. Ik laat in het midden of dat gerechtvaardigd is, daar gaat het nu niet om.*


Rare vergelijking.
Onze steden trekken sinds jaar en dag vooral jonge mensen vanuit de Nederlandse provincie; vanwege de universiteiten, de werkgelegenheid en de rijkere entertaining/culturele omgeving. Heeft nooit problemen opgeleverd.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Rare vergelijking.
> Onze steden trekken sinds jaar en dag vooral jonge mensen vanuit de Nederlandse provincie; vanwege de universiteiten, de werkgelegenheid en de rijkere entertaining/culturele omgeving. Heeft nooit problemen opgeleverd.*


Een domme, kwaadaardige en aan racisme grenzende vergelijking.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Een domme, kwaadaardige en aan racisme grenzende vergelijking.*


Heb je crying wolf weer met zijn racisme.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Heb je crying wolf weer met zijn racisme.*


Leg jij liever uit wat er raar is aan de vergelijking. Zeg eens wat je bedoelt ipv zo'n quasi-grappige insinuatie te posten.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Ik kan niet voor Marokko spreken maar opvallend is dat 90% van de 'problematiek' van interne migranten in Turkije (van het platteland naar de grote stad) overeenkomt met die in NL. 'Oorspronkelijke' stadsbewoners in Turkije hebben dezelfde kritiek op de nieuwelingen als Hollanders op migranten. Precies dezelfde. Ik laat in het midden of dat gerechtvaardigd is, daar gaat het nu niet om.*


Iets soortgelijks heeft zich in Rotterdam afgespeeld toen door de industriele revolutie hordes boeren uit brabant naar Rotterdam trokken op zoek naar werk. Nog steeds noemen we Rotterdam-Zuid boeren. Je kunt het onder andere zien aan dat er meer katholieke kerken in Rotterdam zuid zijn. (brabanders waren immers katholiek)

De trek van platteland naar de grote stad gaat nooit zonder slag of stoot. De vervreemding uitbuiting sterke individualisering en klassenconflict kan elke socioloog over de hele wereld bevestigen.

Het gaat mij erom dat allerlei schijnheilige politieke partijen, bewegingen, media etc....en culturele antropologen zoals Frank van Gemert deze wetmatigheden negeren en het liefst op de cultuur wijzen zodat men uiteindelijk de volledige assimilatie kan bewerkstelligen.

De constante negatieve aandacht voor marokkanen heeft geleid tot een self fulfillingprophecy en is de marokkaan synoniem voor problemen. Ik verzet me tegen deze vaak verborgen cultuurpaternalisme die vooral te vinden is bij angstige autochtonen die lijden aan een minderwaardigheidscomplex, vaak omdat ze zelf onder andere geen echte cultuur hebben. Deze angsthazerij is vaak het gevolg van de kapitalistische individualistische consumptiemaatschappij die de eigen oorspronkelijke cultuur al vernietigd heeft.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Leg jij liever uit wat er raar is aan de vergelijking. Zeg eens wat je bedoelt ipv zo'n quasi-grappige insinuatie te posten.*


Om te beginnen zeg je nergens wat Turkse urban hipperds voor hun plattelanders doen. Worden die daar ook allemaal gehuisvest, en voorzien van uitkeringen als ze geen werk hebben? Sturen ze de moeilijkopvoedbare jongeren naar peperdure instellingen?
Geen idee.
Bovendien scheer je ook nog 's alle migranten in Nederland over 1 kam. 
Zo simpel is het niet. Er zitten aardig wat migranten op hoge posities in het bedrijfsleven of op universiteiten.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Rare vergelijking.
> Onze steden trekken sinds jaar en dag vooral jonge mensen vanuit de Nederlandse provincie; vanwege de universiteiten, de werkgelegenheid en de rijkere entertaining/culturele omgeving. Heeft nooit problemen opgeleverd.*


Superdomme opmerking die getuigt dat je niets weet van de vaderlandse geschiedenis. Ik zou zeggen zoek maar even op wat de gevolgen waren van de modernisering, industrialisatie, hervormingen in de agrarische sector in Nederland.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> Deze angsthazerij is vaak het gevolg van de kapitalistische individualistische consumptiemaatschappij die de eigen oorspronkelijke cultuur al vernietigd heeft. [/B]


Wow Schaap, dit stokpaardje van jou is al zo vaak bereden dat het arme beest wel 's op vakantie mag, vind je ook niet?

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Iets soortgelijks heeft zich in Rotterdam afgespeeld (...) Deze angsthazerij is vaak het gevolg van de kapitalistische individualistische consumptiemaatschappij die de eigen oorspronkelijke cultuur al vernietigd heeft.*


  :duim:  
(voor het hele stuk, maar om ruimte te besparen)

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Om te beginnen zeg je nergens (...) Er zitten aardig wat migranten op hoge posities in het bedrijfsleven of op universiteiten.*


Ik vroeg je naar _jouw_  rare vergelijking. Voordat je die toelicht krijg je geen antwoord.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Ik vroeg je naar jouw  rare vergelijking. Voordat je die toelicht krijg je geen antwoord.*


Nederland is naar migranten hetzelfde als Turkse stedelingen jegens Turkse plattelanders die naar hun steden trekken, zeg jij. 
Ik zeg: "Alle migranten?" En ik vraag ook of Turkse stedelingen de plattelanders onthalen op uitkering/werk, huisvesting, medische zorg, bijzondere bijstand en dure heropvoedcursussen. Weet jij dat? Ik heb geen idee.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Wow Schaap, dit stokpaardje van jou is al zo vaak bereden dat het arme beest wel 's op vakantie mag, vind je ook niet?*


 Helaas is dat naar mijn mening de kern van de oorzaak van de vooroordelen die op de achtergrond spelen.

Onzekerheid lijdt vaak tot een minderwaardigheidscomplex die men probeert te bestrijden door de andere hetzelfde als jou te maken zodat ie je minder angst inboezemt. Als de ander waar je bang voor bent jouw levensstijl overneemt, dan is dat een soort van erkennen dat jou eigen cultuur beter is. Dat zorgt dat ervoor dat de minderwaardigheidscomplex vermindert. Daarom probeert men te assimileren en is men bang voor de eigenheid van een ander.

Ik probeer mijn Nederlandse vrienden te overtuigen van de meerwaarde van hun eigen cultuur boven de consumptiecultuur en probeer zo overeenkomsten te vinden tussen onze culturen. Als je je eigen cultuur leert waarderen lijdt dat mijns inziens tot het respecteren van andermans cultuur. 

Nu vooral gebruikt men de vreemde cultuur van de allochtonen om de eigen cultuur opnieuw te herdefinieren door vooral gebruikt te maken van de verschillen, terwijl het beter is om juist naar de overeenkomsten te kijken. Dan zou men mischien kunnen ontdekken dat ondanks dat we allen een eigen invulling geven aan onze cultuur, de hoofdlijnen hetzelfde zijn.

Ik schaar de VVD bij hen die juist de autochtone cultuur vernietigen door de kapitalistische consumptiecultuur te propageren en de Nederlandse samenleving nog meer te infecteren met de individualiteitsvirus. De VVD speelt in op de angsten terwijl de belangen van de angstige autochtoon haaks staan op die van de VVD.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Rare vergelijking.
> Onze steden trekken sinds jaar en dag vooral jonge mensen vanuit de Nederlandse provincie; vanwege de universiteiten, de werkgelegenheid en de rijkere entertaining/culturele omgeving. Heeft nooit problemen opgeleverd.*


_Ik maak geen vergelijking, ik constateer een gelijkenis. Dat is wat anders. Denk er even over na. 
Aangezien jij niet uit de kast durft te komen moet ik het weer voor je doen. Daarmee stel ik me kwetsbaar op, omdat jij van wat ik ook ga interpreteren gaat zeggen dat je het zo niet bedoeld hebt. Een misselijkmakende taktiek. Maar ik moet interpreteren als jij je niet nader verklaart. Daar gaat ie._ 

Met het bovenstaande suggereer jij dat Nederland en Turkije volkomen vergelijkbaar zijn met elkaar. Terwijl je donders goed weet dat Turkije een straatarm land is. Waar ongeletterde, door de landbouwmechanisatie overbodig geworden boeren/landarbeiders gedwongen worden naar de stad te trekken om daar vervolgens in de informele economie (vnl. straatverkoop, schoonmaak- en bewakingswerk) terecht te komen. Niet te vergelijken met NL interne migranten, en dat weet jij ook wel. Dus doe niet zo grappig alsof je neus bloedt. Armoede is niets om over te lachen. Nee, Turkije heeft geen geld voor 'integratie'. Dat weet jij ook. Die mensen waar het hier over gaat leven over het algemeen in krottenwijken. Hun kinderen krijgen ternauwernood onderwijs, en ontsnappen maar moeilijk aan hun milieu en leefomstandigheden. Istanboel heeft 15 miljoen inwoners. Zeker 5 miljoen, en wrschl. veel meer, leven in diepe armoede. De huidige economische crisis treft de armsten zozeer dat bijvoorbeeld een provinciale goeverneur wat overheidsgeld heeft besteed aan vrouwen die de prostitutie ingingen om hun kinderen eten te kunnen geven. Je bent vreselijk grappig met je vergelijking met NL plattelanders die cultuur komen opsnuiven in de grote stad. Je moest je doodschamen.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Helaas is dat naar mijn mening de kern van de oorzaak van de vooroordelen die op de achtergrond spelen.
> *


*
Dat is jouw eigen mening ja. 





Onzekerheid lijdt vaak tot een minderwaardigheidscomplex die men probeert te bestrijden door de andere hetzelfde als jou te maken zodat ie je minder angst inboezemt. 


Dat noem jij minderwaardigheidscomplex, alleen klopt dat niet. 
Als jij je daar krampachtig aan vast wilt houden, moet je dat zelf weten.





Als de ander waar je bang voor bent jouw levensstijl overneemt, dan is dat een soort van erkennen dat jou eigen cultuur beter is.


Het is noch angst, noch minderwaardigheidscomplex noch een kwestie van de eigen cultuur 'beter' vinden. Je roept van alles maar je snapt blijkbaar geen jota van Nederlanders. 





Dat zorgt dat ervoor dat de minderwaardigheidscomplex vermindert. Daarom probeert men te assimileren en is men bang voor de eigenheid van een ander.


Nee: integratie/assimilatie houdt in dat men zo goed mogelijk met elkaar kan samenwonen. 
De grondvesten van deze maatschappij zijn een zo groot mogelijke deelname aan de arbeidsmarkt van iedereen, om maar een voorbeeld te noemen. Als bepaalde tradities voorschrijven dat die arbeidsparticipatie uitgesloten is (zoals bij sommige vrouwen) zaagt dat aan de grondvesten van een maatschappij. Tis maar een voorbeeld.





Ik probeer mijn Nederlandse vrienden te overtuigen van de meerwaarde van hun eigen cultuur boven de consumptiecultuur en probeer zo overeenkomsten te vinden tussen onze culturen. Als je je eigen cultuur leert waarderen lijdt dat mijns inziens tot het respecteren van andermans cultuur.


Er gaat mijns inziens veel te veel tijd verloren met het oeverloze gezwam over culturen. Die leer je vanzelf wel als je elkaar ontmoet op de werkvloer, in het klaslokaal of op de universiteit. 





Nu vooral gebruikt men de vreemde cultuur van de allochtonen om de eigen cultuur opnieuw te herdefinieren door vooral gebruikt te maken van de verschillen, terwijl het beter is om juist naar de overeenkomsten te kijken. Dan zou men mischien kunnen ontdekken dat ondanks dat we allen een eigen invulling geven aan onze cultuur, de hoofdlijnen hetzelfde zijn.


Kweenie: voor wat betreft het eerste heb je wel gelijk. Ik besef pas sinds kort hoe enorm gezegend ik ben door hier te zijn geboren, en de vrijheid te hebben om mijn keuzes te maken.





Ik schaar de VVD bij hen die juist de autochtone cultuur vernietigen door de kapitalistische consumptiecultuur te propageren en de Nederlandse samenleving nog meer te infecteren met de individualiteitsvirus. De VVD speelt in op de angsten terwijl de belangen van de angstige autochtoon haaks staan op die van de VVD.


*Klinkt prachtig, maar er hangt een prijskaartje aan welvaart annex vrijheid annex comfort (je weet wel, datgeen wat wij hier allemaal willen en wat migranten ook willen). 
Dat komt niet gratis aangewaaid noch zonder inspanning van iedereen.
En nou heb je het alweer over die angsten: waar ben jij toch zelf bang voor dat jij overal angsten ziet? Deze beweringen zijn namelijk altijd projectie.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *[I] Je moest je doodschamen.*


Ik schaam me helemaal niet dat onze rijkdom veel beter wordt verdeeld onder iedereen, integendeel. 
Jij kwam zelf aan met de vergelijking dat wij hetzelfde met migranten omgaan als de Turkse urbanen met hun plattelanders. Uit je eigen verhaal had je allang kunnen opmaken dat jouw vergelijking totaal irrelevant en ook smakeloos is.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Ik schaam me helemaal niet dat onze rijkdom veel beter wordt verdeeld onder iedereen, integendeel.*


Jij weet geen klap van de inkomensverdeling in Turkije. Nederland is trouwens zo ontzettend veel rijker, dat interne inkomensverdeling er niet toe doet.




> Jij kwam zelf aan met de vergelijking dat wij hetzelfde met migranten omgaan als de Turkse urbanen met hun plattelanders. Uit je eigen verhaal had je allang kunnen opmaken dat jouw vergelijking totaal irrelevant en ook smakeloos is.


Leuk h, opzettelijk verkeerd begrijpen? Ik was begonnen over de houding van individuele burgers, jij komt met overheidsbeleid en -voorzieningen, en die vergelijken met die van een arm land. 

De enige die hier absoluut smakeloos is ben jij. Mijn vergelijking is zeer relevant.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *
> Leuk h, opzettelijk verkeerd begrijpen? Ik was begonnen over de houding van individuele burgers, 
> De enige die hier absoluut smakeloos is ben jij. Mijn vergelijking is zeer relevant.*


Ow... de houding van de individuele burger; wij Hollanders doen het dus verkeerd. Hmm, I see. En wat dan wel? Want ik weet niet hoe de Turkse urbanen hun plattelanders behandelen.

----------


## arsamatoria

Een te ver gezocht verhaaltje wat nergens op gebasseerd is dan de dikke duim. En al helemaal dom vind ik je stelling dat de marokkaanse cultuur in zich besloten heeft dat men geen uitleg geeft over de verboden en geboden. Zou dat aan de cultuur liggen of aan de onwetendheid/ongeletterdheid in deze hypermoderne stedelijke cultuur? [/B][/QUOTE] 


De sfeer van de woorden die je spuit geeft duidelijk aan dat jij redeneert vanuit je emotie, dat je verre van objectief bent is dus geen te ver gezocht verhaaltje.
Als je een keer een boek open zou slaan over de pyschologie van kinderen dan zou je weten dat handelingen op latere leeftijd voor een cruciaal deel bepaald worden door een basis die op jonge leeftijd gelegd wordt. Die basis wordt gevormd door de directe omgeving en opvoeding. De basis die goed aansluit bij een leven hier in de Nederlandse maatschappij ontbreekt mijns inziens bij een gedeelte van de Marokkaanse jeugd. Tuurlijk weten we dat we geen slechte dingen moeten doen zoals jij dat zo 'genuanceerd' stelt maar toch gebeurt het. Naar mijn mening een sterk voorbeeld van jong geleerd, oud gedaan. Of is dit spreekwoord ook te vaag voor je? Mijn stellingen zijn wel degelijk ergens op gebaSeerd (als dan toch het onderwerp ongeletterdheid bij jou ter sprake komt...).
Mijn excuses als ik weer te vaag voor je ben. Dat zei ik vroeger ook altijd als ik ergens de ballen van begreep: het is vaag.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Ow... de houding van de individuele burger; wij Hollanders doen het dus verkeerd. Hmm, I see. En wat dan wel? Want ik weet niet hoe de Turkse urbanen hun plattelanders behandelen.*


Die is goed. Ik was begonnen met, nog 1 keer, de opvallende gelijkenis tussen reactie van Hollandse en Turkse burgers. En nu vraag je nog hoe dat in Turkije zit. Dus je leest niet eens wat ik schrijf. 

Bovendien schreef ik in dat zelfde, waarachtig niet zo lange stukje dat ik me even niet uitliet over of dat terecht of onterecht was, 'verkeerd' heb ik dus niet gezegd.

Ben je dom of doe je alsof?

signing off.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door arsamatoria_ 
> *De sfeer van de woorden die je spuit geeft duidelijk aan dat jij redeneert vanuit je emotie, dat je verre van objectief bent is dus geen te ver gezocht verhaaltje.
> Als je een keer een boek open zou slaan over de pyschologie van kinderen dan zou je weten dat handelingen op latere leeftijd voor een cruciaal deel bepaald worden door een basis die op jonge leeftijd gelegd wordt. Die basis wordt gevormd door de directe omgeving en opvoeding. De basis die goed aansluit bij een leven hier in de Nederlandse maatschappij ontbreekt mijns inziens bij een gedeelte van de Marokkaanse jeugd. Tuurlijk weten we dat we geen slechte dingen moeten doen zoals jij dat zo 'genuanceerd' stelt maar toch gebeurt het. Naar mijn mening een sterk voorbeeld van jong geleerd, oud gedaan. Of is dit spreekwoord ook te vaag voor je? Mijn stellingen zijn wel degelijk ergens op gebaSeerd (als dan toch het onderwerp ongeletterdheid bij jou ter sprake komt...).
> Mijn excuses als ik weer te vaag voor je ben. Dat zei ik vroeger ook altijd als ik ergens de ballen van begreep: het is vaag.*


Ga nou maar beter je huiswerk doen en geef eens inhoudelijke kritiek op mijn argumenten, mischien dat ik dan meer tijd voor een reaktie vrijmaak.

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door mark61_ 
> *Die is goed. Ik was begonnen met, nog 1 keer, de opvallende gelijkenis tussen reactie van Hollandse en Turkse burgers. En nu vraag je nog hoe dat in Turkije zit. Dus je leest niet eens wat ik schrijf. 
> 
> Bovendien schreef ik in dat zelfde, waarachtig niet zo lange stukje dat ik me even niet uitliet over of dat terecht of onterecht was, 'verkeerd' heb ik dus niet gezegd.
> 
> Ben je dom of doe je alsof?
> 
> signing off.*


Jij hebt nog nergens gezegd hoe de Turkse plattelanders door hun urbane landgenoten behandeld worden. Je vermeldt wel hun economische omstandigheden; als ik die van de Nederlandse migrant daarmee vergelijk, begin je bozig te roepen over het verschil in welvaart en dat ik me moet schamen.
Leg nou eens uit wat wordt bedoeld met _''Oorspronkelijke' stadsbewoners in Turkije hebben dezelfde kritiek op de nieuwelingen als Hollanders op migranten. Precies dezelfde. Ik laat in het midden of dat gerechtvaardigd is, daar gaat het nu niet om._  
En als je er omheen blijft draaien, heeft dit inderdaad geen zin.

----------


## freya

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *
> Leg nou eens uit wat wordt bedoeld met ''Oorspronkelijke' stadsbewoners in Turkije hebben dezelfde kritiek op de nieuwelingen als Hollanders op migranten. Precies dezelfde. Ik laat in het midden of dat gerechtvaardigd is, daar gaat het nu niet om.  
> *


Nou kijk.  :strik: 

In Turkse steden wonen mensen die daar al generaties lang wonen, die worden ook wel oorspronkelijke stadsbewoners genoemd en er wonen mensen die net nieuw zijn aangekomen van het Turkse platteland, die worden ook wel nieuwelingen genoemd.

Begrijp je het nog? 

Nu wil het geval dat de oorspronkelijke stadsbewoners wel eens kritiek hebben op de nieuwkomers.

duidelijk nog?


In Nederland wonen Hollanders.

En in Nederland wonen ook immigranten.

En toevallig hebben Hollanders ook kritiek op immigranten.


Het wordt nu moeilijker, volg je het nog?


Die kritiek in Turkije en de kritiek die je in Nederaland hoort, lijken erg veel op elkaar.


Ging dit nu te snel voor je?

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

Nee hoor Freya, jouw redeneringen zijn altijd van een opvallend simplisme.

Ik zal er zelf een vraagske aan toevoegen. Wat doen die plattelanders in de Turkse stad zodat ze kritiek krijgen, behalve plattelander zijn die in de grote stad woont? 
Wordt er iets gebromd in de trant van 'plattelanders' en was dat het dan?

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door freya_ 
> *Nou kijk. 
> 
> Ging dit nu te snel voor je?*


Bedankt, maar don't waste your breath

----------


## freya

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *Nee hoor Freya, jouw redeneringen zijn altijd van een opvallend simplisme.
> 
> Ik zal er zelf een vraagske aan toevoegen. Wat doen die plattelanders in de Turkse stad zodat ze kritiek krijgen, behalve plattelander zijn die in de grote stad woont? 
> Wordt er iets gebromd in de trant van 'plattelanders' en was dat het dan?*


Het was geen redenering.

Ik legde even in voor jou begrijpelijke woorden uit wat er staat.

Meer staat er niet, jij bent degene die er van alles bij fantaseert

En ik ga niet mee in jouw zieke fantasietjes.  :zwaai:

----------


## 000NobelPrizes

> _Geplaatst door freya_ 
> *Het was geen redenering.
> *


*
Ik was aardig; uiteraard verkocht je weer kul.





Ik legde even in voor jou begrijpelijke woorden uit wat er staat.


Wat er stond had ik allang begrepen, maar dat snap je niet.





Meer staat er niet, jij bent degene die er van alles bij fantaseert


Van alles? Wat een ziek fantasietje van je. 





En ik ga niet mee in jouw zieke fantasietjes. 


*Don't even try: die worden nooit begrepen door vegetarische zwammen.

----------


## freya

> _Geplaatst door 151 NobelPrizes_ 
> *
> Wat er stond had ik allang begrepen, maar dat snap je niet.
> 
> 
> *



 :schok:  




 :melig: 




 :zwaai:

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Polet_ 
> *Het lijkt mij niet o.k. turken in het hoekje van marokkanen te
> plaatsen, als ik in Gouda een groepje zie rondhangen, en bij het
> minste agressief reageren en vaak zeer provocerend, zijn 
> het altijd marokkanen, nooit turken.
> Je weet toch wat het verschil is als je met een turk en een 
> marokkaan ruzie krijgt ?
> De turk mept je neer, de marokaan lacht schaapachtig en komt
> even later heel stoer met 20 vrienden terug.
> Turken zijn individuen.*



En wie ben jij dan? Ken jij alle Turken en Marokkanen persoonlijk dat je denkt dat jouw vooroordelen algemeen geldig zijn? 

Ik zal je wat zeggen juist in Frank van Gemerts boek -Ieder voor zich- waar hij Marokkaanse jongeren en Turkse jongeren met elkaar vergelijkt, trekt hij de conclusie dat Turkse jongeren vooral als groep juist meer betrokken zijn bij mishandelingen en vechtpartijen. Het is heel stoer om te vechten en macho te zijn..etc..

Hij beschrijft dan hoe dat in zijn werk gaat. Er is altijd een uitdager die meestal de kleinste of de jongse is die dan ruzie gaat zoeken. Als hij beet heeft dan slaan ze als groep meteen diegene neer. Frank van Gemert zegt dat de Turken zeer sterk nationalistisch zijn en daarom juist helemaal niet als individuen handelen maar juist als groep dat hun sterker maakt. Aldus Frank van Gemert in zijn boek -ieder voor zich-.

De Turken zijn in Frank van Gemerts boek gebruikt om zogenaamd de culturele component van de marokkaanse criminaliteit te isoleren. Turken zijn zogenaamd ook islamitisch, plattelandallochtonen etc, kortom zogenaamd een vergelijkbare achtergrond. Hij wilde zogenaamd met het verschil in criminaliteitscijfers tussen Turken en Marokkanen bewijzen dat het aan de marokkaanse cultuur lag.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

.

----------


## Dutchguy

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *.*


Nah, 'k krijgt 't met glassex niet weg.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Dutchguy_ 
> *Nah, 'k krijgt 't met glassex niet weg.*


 Je maakt me aan het lachen, ik wilde eerst reageren op deze open goal maar dat sla ik vandaag over.  :knipoog:

----------


## Dutchguy

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Je maakt me aan het lachen *


Mooi zo.  :Wink:

----------


## snouckkie

Wat mij destijds opviel aan de berichtgeving over het molesteren van Sinterklaas, was dat hij door de daders met schepjes op zijn rug werd geslagen, zo stond het tenminste letterlijk op de voorpagina van de Volkskrant. Kijk, als ze hem nou met een schoen hadden geslagen, had ik het tenminste nog begrepen. 
Toen Amerikaanse soldaten het standbeeld van Saddam Hoessein neerhaalden - live op CNN - begonnen wat in de haast geronselde mannen en jongens ijverig met sandalen, slippers en ander schoeisel op de brokstukken van het beeld te meppen. Dat zag er aandoenlijk uit, alleen was het jammer dat de verslaggever niet kon verklaren waarom ze dat deden. Nou is het gemept worden met een schoen de ultieme vernedering in de Arabische wereld. Na'al (schoen) is een zeer gangbaar scheldwoord in het Arabisch, net als het even onschuldig klinkende jizer/jazar (wortel,peen). Een Libanees gezegde bijvoorbeeld luidt: al dunya jazar, youm fi iddak, azara youm fi tizzak. Vrij vertaald, het leven is een wortel, een keer heb je hem in je hand en tien keer in de bips. Er zijn meerdere varianten met uiteenlopende groenten en fruitsoorten, waarvan de chiyaar (komkommer) het vaakst vermeld wordt. 
Wat er zo prettig is om een wortel vast te houden of te bezitten weet ik niet, misschien waren ze vroeger in de Levant erg schaars of duur, daar wil ik van af zijn, daar zou een deskundige als Ron Haleber misschien meer over kunnen vertellen. De symboliek van de schoen is mij ook niet helemaal duidelijk, al is het natuurlijk niet prettig als er over je heen wordt gelopen, dat geldt in alle culturen. Maar goed, als Saddam die beelden had gezien, had hij waarschijnlijk peentjes gezweten. Wat me overigens opviel tijdens die live reportage, was dat heel veel mannen gewoon beide schoenen nog aanhadden, terwijl ze met een derde schoen aan het meppen waren! Als ze die derde schoen reeds bij zich hadden toen ze van huis gingen (voor het geval dat, je weet maar nooit), waren ze dus ruim van te voren op de hoogte gebracht van de 'spontane' CNN-uitzending. Want wie loopt er nou met een derde schoen in de hand over straat, dat belooft natuurlijk niet veel goeds. Mmmh!?
Het schepjes-incident verbaast mij ten zeerste, vooral omdat ik niet weet wat voor vernederend effect een schepje teweeg kan brengen, wellicht is het iets uit de Marokkaanse cultuur. Hadden de daders die schepjes van huis meegenomen, wat voor schepjes waren het, doet het pijn: allemaal brandende kwesties. Ze hadden hem, en dat is veel voor de hand liggender, met winterpenen om de oren kunnen slaan. 
Dat Marokkanen niets aan Sinterklaas doen, is overigens pertinente onzin. Bij mijn buurt-Albert Heijn stonden vlak voor Sinterklaasavond tientallen Marokkaanse kinderen met opgewonden gezichten in de rij voor de servicebalie, allemaal met een schoen in de hand, vergezeld door hun trotse moeders. En die schoen hadden ze echt niet bij zich om de kruidenier te vernederen. Ik heb toen ook in de katholieke Volkskrant gelezen dat Sinterklaas door die bewuste Marokkaanse jongens ontheiligd werd omdat hij bij uitstek als een christelijk symbool wordt gezien. Nou lijkt het mij stug dat er ook maar een Marokkaanse vader of moeder dat verband legt, ik denk dat de gemiddelde Nederlander ook niets meer over de oorsprong van Sinterklaas weet (bijvoorbeeld dat hij, geografisch althans, een Turk is, want hij komt immers uit Smyrna, het huidige west-Turkije). Misschien is het gewoon leuk om de goedheiligman te pesten, ik kan me daar alles bij voorstellen. Denk maar aan de geruchtmakende Jiskefet-uitzending over Sinterklaas, waarin mijnheer Edgar de Sint op een bijzondere manier moest behagen. De vraag is dan of wat mijnheer Edgar bij mijnheer Nicolaas deed onder pesten valt, want de Sint onderging het met zichtbare blijdschap. 
Waar ik dus een hekel aan heb, samenvattend, is dat de Volkskrant zo'n bericht pontificaal op de voorpagina plaatst en mij vervolgens met al die hierboven beschreven vragen opzadelt. Wellicht kan iemand mij helpen, bijvoorbeeld met meer informatie over schoenen en schepjes? Alvast bedankt!

----------


## lennart

Misschien kan Maroc.NL Ron Laheber terug halen om deze vragen te beantwoorden.

----------


## David17

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Beschikbare statistische cijfers tonen wel aan dat autochtonen het hoogst zijn wat betreft het huiselijk geweld maar dan nog lijkt het me als ik er serieus op in ga dat het geen specifieke hollandse cultuuruiting is. Huiselijk geweld komt immers in alle culturen voor.*


Nou wordt in autochtone gezinnen huiselijk geweld ook als strafbaar gezien, en wordt er dus ook aangifte van gedaan.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door David17_ 
> *Nou wordt in autochtone gezinnen huiselijk geweld ook als strafbaar gezien, en wordt er dus ook aangifte van gedaan.*


 Die cijfers zijn niet gebaseerd op aangiftes bij de politie.

----------


## David17

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Die cijfers zijn niet gebaseerd op aangiftes bij de politie.*


maar op.......

----------


## David17

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Die cijfers zijn niet gebaseerd op aangiftes bij de politie.*


"Het huiselijk geweld in allochtone kringen is groot. Minimaal een op de vier allochtone vrouwen gaat hieronder gebukt. Al jaren wordt gepraat hoe dit aan te pakken, nu is op voordracht van de Stichting Kezban voor het eerst een voorlichtingsfilm gemaakt waarin op onverhulde wijze het geweld in Turkse en Marokkaanse gezinnen aan de kaak wordt gesteld."

Filmpje! http://www.tweevandaag.nl/home/index_video.shtml?142667

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door David17_ 
> Nou wordt in autochtone gezinnen huiselijk geweld ook als strafbaar gezien, en wordt er dus ook aangifte van gedaan.
> 
> *maar op.......*



Via enquetes en huis aan huis bezoeken.


Melding en aangifte bij de politie

 Een op de negen allochtone slachtoffers van huiselijk geweld heeft dit gemeld bij de politie. Zeven procent van de slachtoffers van huiselijk geweld heeft daadwerkelijk aangifte gedaan. Deze percentages komen overeen met de percentages bij autochtone slachtoffers van huiselijk geweld.

 Het percentage meldingen bij de politie is het hoogst onder slachtoffers van geweld met een (zeer) hoge intensiteit. Van deze allochtone slachtoffers gaat een op de vier naar de politie. *Autochtone*  slachtoffers van intens huiselijk geweld gaan *minder*  vaak naar de politie : van hen gaat slechts een op de zes naar de politie.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door David17_ 
> *"Het huiselijk geweld in allochtone kringen is groot. Minimaal een op de vier allochtone vrouwen gaat hieronder gebukt. Al jaren wordt gepraat hoe dit aan te pakken, nu is op voordracht van de Stichting Kezban voor het eerst een voorlichtingsfilm gemaakt waarin op onverhulde wijze het geweld in Turkse en Marokkaanse gezinnen aan de kaak wordt gesteld."
> 
> Filmpje! http://www.tweevandaag.nl/home/index_video.shtml?142667*


In Nederlandse gezinnen blijkt dat 55 % van de vrouwen met huiselijke geweld te maken heeft of heeft gehad. 

Bron: http://www.ministerievanjustitie.nl/...ek/rapphga.pdf


De volgende cijfers zijn mannen en vrouwen bij elkaar gebracht als je alleen het getal zou nemen van de vrouwen alleen dan is het cijfer veel hoger. Namelijk zoals hierboven staat 55 %

45% van de Nederlandse bevolking is zelf ooit slachtoffer geworden van niet-incidenteel huiselijk geweld. 

11% van de Nederlanders is slachtoffer van huiselijk geweld dat lichamelijk letsel ten gevolge heeft gehad. 

30% van de Nederlanders is slachtoffer van huiselijk geweld dat noemenswaardige gevolgen heeft gehad zoals een scheiding, angstgevoelens, neerslachtigheid, eetproblemen of problemen met relaties en/of intimiteit. 

21% van de Nederlanders is slachtoffer van huiselijk geweld dat langer dan vijf jaar duurde. 

27% van de Nederlanders is slachtoffer van huiselijk geweld waarbij de voorvallen wekelijks of dagelijks voorkwamen. 
Geestelijke, lichamelijke en seksuele vormen van huiselijk geweld komen vaak samen voor in n complex van huiselijk geweld. 
Tweederde van de Nederlanders kent iemand (of denkt iemand te kennen) die slachtoffer is (geweest) van huiselijk geweld. 

Bron: http://www.ministerievanjustitie.nl/...offerschap.htm

----------


## David17

Ik moet toegeven dat je gelijk hebt, bedankt voor de correctie.  :cheefbek:  

Ik kan het toch niet nalaten om je er wel op te wijzen dat er in het rapport belangrijke aanwijzingen staan voor onderrapportage.




> _rapphga.pdf_
> *Over slachtofferschap van seksueel geweld wordt door allochtonen nauwelijks gesproken. 
> Het huiselijk geweld onder de vier allochtone groepen, voor zover daar over gesproken wordt, is intenser dan onder autochtonen.*


De door jou genoemde percentages voor huiselijk geweld onder allochtonen zijn ondergrenzen. Sexueel huiselijk geweld is hierbij niet gerapporteerd (zie citaat).

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door David17_ 
> *Ik moet toegeven dat je gelijk hebt, bedankt voor de correctie.  
> 
> Ik kan het toch niet nalaten om je er wel op te wijzen dat er in het rapport belangrijke aanwijzingen staan voor onderrapportage.
> 
> De door jou genoemde percentages voor huiselijk geweld onder allochtonen zijn ondergrenzen. Sexueel huiselijk geweld is hierbij niet gerapporteerd (zie citaat).*


U r welcome david17.

Bij autochtonen zijn het ook ondergrenzen. Anyhow we hebben deze discussie hier al heel vaak gevoerd en ik ben op de hoogte dat men van mening is dat er van een onderrapportage sprake is. Ik beantwoord dat steevast met verdrievoudig het marokkaanse cijfer en dan nog blijft het onder de cijfer van de autochtonen. 

In iedere geval statistisch gezien zijn er geen beschikbare cijfers aanwezig dat allochtonen meer aan huiselijk geweld doen. In iedere geval wijst de statistiek uit dat huiselijk geweld schrikbarend hoog is onder autochtonen. 

Ik hoop dat je begrijpt dat als men het huiselijk geweld serieus neemt dat men in eigen kring nog veel werk te verzetten heeft en dat men eens moet ophouden alles op het bord van de Moslimallochtoon te schuiven.

----------


## mark61

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *In iedere geval wijst de statistiek uit dat huiselijk geweld schrikbarend hoog is onder autochtonen.*


Ja dat ben ik roerend met je eens. De hypocrisie. Jarenlang had huiselijk geweld absoluut geen prioriteit in NL, nu nog niet vrees ik, maar als het met allochtonen in verband kan worden gebracht is het opeens een Belangrijk Onderwerp.

----------


## papol

Advies: Goed lezen wat en waar het onderzoek op gebaseerd is. Het gaat om 36 (!) handelingen van geweld, zowel psychisch als lichamelijk. 

Er worden geen cijfers gegeven waaruit representatieve blijkt. Een kwart van de aangeschrevenen word ondervraagd, in een thuis situatie notabene (..) 

Bijna 50% van het 'geweld' vond in de jeugd periode (!) plaats, tot 20 jaar (strenge opvoeding?). De ondergrens word duidelijk bij allochtonen genoemd, evenals een significant hoger geweld door de partner !!!

Onderzoek naar huiselijk geweld is dermate moeilijk dat cijfers niet zonder meer hard te maken zijn. Bij gebrek aan cijfers kan dit onderzoek als een leidraad fungeren, niets meer of minder. Het bewijst dus slechts dat geweld in huiselijke kring voorkomt. Echter, dat weten we al.


Gr.P

----------


## m- said

goed zo jongen

----------


## mastermaroc

je weet toch hoe die shit werkt.

problem,prolemen wee je wa

----------

